# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kud jedno tu i dvoje, kud dvoje tu i troje...

## ana.m

Da li je to baš tako?
Često čujem ovu rečenicu i nerijetko se zapitam je li stvarno baš tako.
Kako vi gledate na ovu uzrečicu?

Imam zapravo konkretno pitanje za roditelje troje i više djece.
Da li Vam je bilo, ajmo tako reći, teže s jednog na dvoje ili s dvoje na troje?
Koja je razlika?
U financijskom, emotivnom, psihološkom i vremenskom smislu?
Vjerojatno imam još pitanja, ali sad ih se ne mogu sjetiti, ali nadam se da ste bar malo shvatili moju poantu i što ustvari pitam.
A kada se rapsrava malo proširi ubacit ću se opet.   :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

jel treba čestitati?   :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Da li je to baš tako?
> Često čujem ovu rečenicu i nerijetko se zapitam je li stvarno baš tako.
> Kako vi gledate na ovu uzrečicu?
> 
> Imam zapravo konkretno pitanje za roditelje troje i više djece.
> Da li Vam je bilo, ajmo tako reći, teže s jednog na dvoje ili s dvoje na troje?
> Koja je razlika?
> U financijskom, emotivnom, psihološkom i vremenskom smislu?
> Vjerojatno imam još pitanja, ali sad ih se ne mogu sjetiti, ali nadam se da ste bar malo shvatili moju poantu i što ustvari pitam.
> A kada se rapsrava malo proširi ubacit ću se opet.


Mislim da i je i nije tako.   :Grin:  
Naravno da npr. ljubavi gdje ima za jedno ima i za dvoje, troje,......
Ali nikako ne mogu sve svesti na ljubav, na žalost i materijalna strana je uvijek bitna, ponekad ispada i najbitnija.
Svi mi imamo neke osnove koje želimo djeci priuštiti, naravno ne mora to biti svake godine skijanje i odmor na Maldivima, novi auto za 18. rođendan,...
Ali opet neke osnove moraju biti. Ne želim se dovesti u situaciju da npr. dijete ne može ići na neku slobodnu aktivnost, jer ja nemam za opremu,...., da drugo ne može ići na drugu slobodnu aktivnost, jer nemam auto da ga odvezem u drugi grad 2 x tjedno,...
Vremenski - isto tako, svako ima neki svoj minimum vremena koje želi imati da djecu. Naravno da se može i s manje, ali,...
Moj minimum je: kad ću imati drugo dijete želim s njima biti doma, dok drugo navrši 2 godine, ako ću ikad imati troje djece, želim biti s njima dok 3. navrši 3 godine,... a to se ne može bez financijske podloge.
Isto tako je vrlo bitno koliko je netko psihićki "stabilan" da ima dvoje i više djece.
Ja za sebe mogu odmah reči da bi razlika manja od 3 godine mene satrla.   :Laughing:  
Nastavljam kasnije.   :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

nemam troje al evo grebe me da napišem   :Grin:  

gladni neće biti, mislim da se rečenica odnosi na to.

vremenski se ne možeš posvetiti jednako svima (kao kad imaš jedno,  ili dvoje). al možda to nije ni važno. jer se u međuvremenu oni posvećuju jedni drugima. i uče neke stvari koje kao jedinac ne znaju i neće nikad saznati. 

financijski je sigurno teže. ali možda nije važno hoće li njih troje dobiti cipele svaki za 500 kuna ili će kupiti tri para svake za 170kn. 

mislim da kao roditelj troje i više djece definitivno postaješ maštovitiji kad su u pitanju troškovi.

fizički si umorniji dok su mali, kasnije je valjda svejedno.


i vjerojatno kad imaš troje misliš si kako si mogao pomisliti da je bolje imati dvoje ili jedno.
kao kad imaš dvoje, nezamislivo mi je da sad imam jedno.

----------


## ana.m

Cvijeta, skupljam informacije, za sada toliko...   :Unsure:

----------


## ana.m

Nekako mi se čini da je psihički veći šok (ako nije planirano) s jednog na dvoje, nego s dvoje na troje.
I zato molimo one koji imaju troje da mi ili potvrde teoriju ili kažu kako stvari stoje.
Što se financija tiče, mislim da dok su mali nema tu nekih Bog zna kak velikih izdataka, to više kad se krene u školu...
I mislim na skroman život, nikakva skijanja, nikakvi skupi sportovi...
Sve u okviru nekakve prosječne obitelji...

----------


## magriz

tako možemo do 10, a i preko...
meni jedno dosta
i ne želim dvoje
da se zalomi, a srećom ne može, što je-tu je
ali, ne, mislim da baš i ne stoji...

----------


## ana.m

> tako možemo do 10, a i preko...


S time se slažem...

Troje je ipak puno manje od 10.
I ipak bih savjete roditelja onih koji imaju bar troje.
Ja sam jako htjela dvoje...
Nekako mislim da treće ne može baš puno promjeniti.
Varam se ili?
Naravno da mi netko tko ima jedno dijete ne može ovo niti potvrditi niti opovrgnuti nitit dati savjet iz vlastitog iskustva...

----------


## jadro

ja da mogu ja bih troje...a mozda tako mislim bas zato sto ne mogu  :/

----------


## Marija

> Nekako mi se čini da je psihički veći šok (ako nije planirano) s jednog na dvoje, nego s dvoje na troje.


evo samo ukratko, meni je bila veća promjena s jednog na dvoje, nego s dvoje na troje - jedino što su nam sva djeca bila planirana (po petoljetkama, jelte  :Grin:   ) i što ne bih nikad rekla baš šok - ali uistinu mi je bila velika razlika imati samo jedno dijete i imati dvoje, pa osim normalno povećane logistike rješavati i njihovu interakciju

Meni je baš lijepo imati njih troje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## flower

ja nekako sve mislim da je to...individualno...ko i sve u zivotu...meni nikako ne ide u glavu to - kud jedno, moze i dvoje...troje i xy...ali kuzim kako nekom drugom je to skroz normalno i prihvatljivo.

----------


## magriz

> Naravno da mi netko tko ima jedno dijete ne može ovo niti potvrditi niti opovrgnuti nitit dati savjet iz vlastitog iskustva...


i evo nas opet izopćenih   :Raspa:  

jel se onda moraju javiti i majke domaćice ili smiju i zaposlene

mislim - da budemo do kraja getoizirane

----------


## gita75

Imam dvoje i sad bi i treće. S jednim nisam uopće mogla zamisliti da imam dvoje, a s dvoje mi je kao prirodni tijek da imam troje.
Hm, ako nisam baš jasna to je od vina    :Embarassed:   .

----------


## Cubana

> Nekako mislim da treće ne može baš puno promjeniti.
> Varam se ili?


Da sad zatrudnim morala bih kupiti novi auto jer u ovaj ne stanu tri sjedalice. A nemam za auto (jedva imam za benzin).
Ne da mi se nabrajati više primjera (a i nemam 3 pa ti ne mogu iz iskustva), ali znam već i sad da bi mi se gro toga promijenilo i da ti konstatacija ne stoji.

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da mi netko tko ima jedno dijete ne može ovo niti potvrditi niti opovrgnuti nitit dati savjet iz vlastitog iskustva...
> 
> 
> i evo nas opet izopćenih   
> 
> jel se onda moraju javiti i majke domaćice ili smiju i zaposlene
> ...


A zakaj se ti sada ljutiš?
Svoje mišljenje možeš reći to ti nitko ne brani, ali savjet, odnosno reći iz prakse kako je ipak ne možeš dati jer nisi bila u toj situaciji.
Kako ti meni misliš reći kako je to imati troje djece ako imaš samo jedno?
Nisam napisala da branim svima ispod troje djece da išta napišu nego da trebam savjete roditelja s troje djece i njihov pogled na sve to.


*Cubana*, ovo o čemu pišeš je jedna stvar koja me muči... :/

----------


## Anemona

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nekako mislim da treće ne može baš puno promjeniti.
> Varam se ili?
> 
> 
> Da sad zatrudnim morala bih kupiti novi auto jer u ovaj ne stanu tri sjedalice. A nemam za auto (jedva imam za benzin).
> Ne da mi se nabrajati više primjera (a i nemam 3 pa ti ne mogu iz iskustva), ali znam već i sad da bi mi se gro toga promijenilo i da ti konstatacija ne stoji.


Imam jedno, pa se ipak osjećam djelomično kompetentnom odgovoriti.   :Laughing:  
Slažem se s Cubanom.
Mislim da je najmanji problem ljubav, utjecaj na psihu, pa kako ćemo to podnjeti, šok i slično,...
Najvažnije je staviti na papir svoje financijski stanje i onda vidiš možeš li ti to ili ne. To je moje prizemno mišljenje, hebi ga.  :/ 
Ako s dvoje djece imate primanja kojima jedva sklepate kraj s krajem, i ako u budućnosti nemate mjesta za financijski napredak, meni je "računica" jasna. 
Djeca imaju svoje potrebe, sve veče i veče kako rastu i tu se ne radi samo o cipelama za 500 ili za 150 kuna, nego o puno važnijim stvarima.

----------


## flower

i ja imam jedno pa se stalno javljam na ove teme   :Laughing:

----------


## magriz

> magriz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ana.m prvotno napisa
> ...


pa mišljenje sam rekla a ti si me vrlo jasno izbacila iz rasprave
a što se iskustva tiče, imam brata i sestru, brat ima troje, muž ima još 2 brata i 3 sestre...
pa se eto, osjećam djelomično kompetentnom komentirati  8)

----------


## ana.m

Ma joj, pa nemam ja protiv da se bilo tko javlja, naravno, pa temu su zato da se komentiraju, ali bih htjela čuti što imaju na to reći oni koji su se u takvoj situaciji našli...Neplanirano!

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam pitala kako je to dobiti treće dijete, a ti si napisala da ne želiš više od jednog.
Kakav je to savjet?
I lijepo molim da ova rasprava ne ode opet u nekakva prepucavanja.

----------


## magriz

> Ja sam pitala kako je to dobiti treće dijete, a ti si napisala da ne želiš više od jednog.
> Kakav je to savjet?
> I lijepo molim da ova rasprava ne ode opet u nekakva prepucavanja.


krivo!
ti si pitala



> Kud jedno tu i dvoje, kud dvoje tu i troje...
> 
> Da li je to baš tako? 
> Često čujem ovu rečenicu i nerijetko se zapitam je li stvarno baš tako. 
> Kako vi gledate na ovu uzrečicu?


i ja sam odgovorila
simple as that

----------


## magriz

a da pojasnim, iako to nisi tražila   :Grin:  

ne želim više djece jer nemam uvjete, jer nemam vremena, jer ne bih mogla raditi posao koji sad radim, jer ner bih stigla bavit se s dvoje djece ni upola koliko sad s jednim

nije li to indirektno odgovor na tvoje pitanje

----------


## Mamita

magriz, poprilično sam sigurna da bi mogla.
uz neka odricanja da, naravno.
ali i uz neke (za mene velike) dobiti.

----------


## Cubana

> magriz, poprilično sam sigurna da bi mogla.
> uz neka odricanja da, naravno.
> ali i uz neke (za mene velike) dobiti.


To mozes biti sigurna samo za sebe. Ni za koga drugog.

----------


## maria71

ja sam se našla u poprilično neuobičajenoj situaciji, dobila sam djece komada 2 odjedanput i to adolescenata.......


vrlo teško se snalazim, pucam po šavovima, posao otaljavam i kronično mi fali vremena...

ali ,eto to sam ja

----------


## ana.m

Magriz ak se hoćeš svađati i citirati odi na neku drugu temu, uopće mi se ne svađa.
U već mi je iskreno pun kufer toga da niti jedna tem nemre proći bez nekakvog durenja...

A ako već citiraš citiraj cijeli moj prvi post u kojem sve lijepo piše...

----------


## Cubana

Bar se ne moras brinuti o vecem autu i AS  :Grin:  
Da te malo nasmijem   :Love:

----------


## maria71

:Laughing:    fala

----------


## Cubana

Ovo je bilo za M71. Ako se ne kuzi  :Grin:

----------


## Mamita

> Mamita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> magriz, poprilično sam sigurna da bi mogla.
> uz neka odricanja da, naravno.
> ali i uz neke (za mene velike) dobiti.
> 
> 
> To mozes biti sigurna samo za sebe. Ni za koga drugog.


niti taj drugi ne može biti siguran u sadašnjosti dok ne okusi tu budućnost.

----------


## ana.m

> Ovo je bilo za M71. Ako se ne kuzi


Kuži se   :Grin:

----------


## davorka

Ana, evo ja ću pokušati konkretno jer imam troje pa mogu iz prve ruke. Kad se rodio Andrej (a bio je itekako željen i planiran) kao prvo smo morali kupiti novi auto (imali smo  Citroen Xsaru, a kupili smo Xsaru Picaso) zato da otraga ima prava tri sjedeća mjesta jer je Oliver još imao buster, a Andrej je trebao sjedalicu. S obzirom da mi je veća razlika između ovih dvojice i Andreja već sam puno stvari poklonila, krevetić sam za njih imala posuđen, za Andreja sam kupila novi, kolica sam za njih imala jedna koja su dotrajala, za Andreja sam kupila nova isto kao i malu autosjedalicu.  Isto tako i prvu odjeću sam kupila novu, kasnije i sada imam jako, jako puno posuđene jer imam frendicu koja ima sina 6 mjeseci starijeg pa me opskrbljuje, a i neki drugi frendovi. Stolac za hranjenje smo dobili rabljeni od prijatelja, puno igračaka također, vrtić također... To je što se tiče materijalnog. Ova izreka kud dvoje može i troje, onda bi moglo kud troje može i četvero i tako unedogled...stoji i ne stoji. Pitanje je samo da li želimo treće dijete ili ne. Mi smo ga jako željeli i sretni smo što smo ga dobili. Da je zahtjevno, zahtjevno je. Ova dvojica su već stariji, imaju neke svoje potrebe i želje, ovaj mališan ima potpuno druge. Uspijevamo nekako handlati sve, ja sam još doma, idem na posao u veljači. Njih dvojica su u školi, mališa i ja doma. Šetamo, kuhamo, nabavljamo, većinom sve sami. Bake su tu, ako baš treba, ali u većini slučajeva ne treba za sada, navikla sam svugdje ići s njim. Nismo se odrekli ni putovanja, išli smo s njim malim i na more, u Sarajevo, na skijanje lani i ove godine, u Gardaland...Mi smo takvi, ne damo se smesti i on to dobro podnosi, navikao je na takav tempo. Braća ga obožavaju, ništa im za njega nije teško, zabavljaju ga, igraju se s njim, mislim da su puno dobili njegovim rođenjem, emotivno, oni su veliki i vole se družiti s njim. Ne znam jesam li sve obuhvatila, nisam sigurno, ako te još nešto zanima pitaj.

----------


## zhabica

davorka, lijep post

----------


## maria71

> Cubana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo je bilo za M71. Ako se ne kuzi 
> 
> 
> Kuži se


  :Laughing:     poznata sam već širom kroejše i dijaspore

----------


## mlukacin

ana.m ja ću ti reći za koji dan... kak je doći doma a čeka te ekipa vrtićke i jasličke dobi... meni se to još uvijek čini SF al vidjet ćemo, ne dam se.... ljubavi, hrane , odjeće i para biti će za sve makar se to u trenu može promijeniti....

što se ostalih financija tiče najveći izdatak mi je auto    :Rolling Eyes:   koji smo trebali uzeti u rano proljeće, odnosno zamijeniti sadašnju škodicu za neki malo veći, recimo kombi   :Grin:   ali i to smo odmaknuli jer sam na kraju uspjela zbuksati ih sve na zadnje sjedalo i da se svi sretno i sigurno voze

----------


## sandra23

ja nemam troje-tek sad stiže druge ali frendovi imaju troje i kod njih to sve lijepo hoda.oni su htjeli troje-prvo je bilo neplanirano,drugo i treće je došlo kad su hjteli.novaca imaju kao prosječni hrvat,kuća ništa posebno ,auti su rabljeni,sjedalice nicu maxi-cosi,cipele im nisu naturino,odjeća nije benetton.ali svi se vole,sretna su djeca,kad se nešto dobije to je veselje,pa bila to igračka ili samo kinder jaje.dobro su odgojeni,u smislu da nema agresive i dosta su povezani time mislim reći skupa se igraju,paze,brinu jedni za druge,štite se.
naravno svade se i svašta ,godine su 11,7 i 5-pa najstarije već puca pubertet a najmlađe je još malo dijete ali sve hoda i nikome ništa ne fali.nitko ne vozi kombi.

----------


## Cubana

> novaca imaju kao prosječni hrvat,kuća ništa posebno ,auti su rabljeni....


Imaju kuću, više od jednog auta...
Moj je život onda malo ispod prosjeka.
I nitko ne priča o kombiju, u auto bi trebalo stati tri sjedalice. U moj ne stane.

----------


## majoslava

ja ih imam cetvero i kako ja to osjecam, najveci je pomak s nule djece na nesto djece, obicno jedno (oim onih (ne)sretnika koji odmah upiknu blizance ili trojke, he he). kad se vec ima djece, onda bez obzira koliko ih imas (barem do cetvero, buduci da vise od toga nemam iskustva), utjecaj npr na posao i angazman kod kuce meni nema neke vece razlike, bude koda koji tanjur vise za oprati ili komad odjece za ubaciti u masinu, ili malo vise klope za spremiti, ali nije proporcionalno povecanje, barem se meni tako cini...
mozda je malo vece opterecenje financijski, kad malo porastu, ali nekako se nauce da se financijski resursi trebaju podijeliti...

----------


## magriz

> magriz, poprilično sam sigurna da bi mogla.
> uz neka odricanja da, naravno.
> ali i uz neke (za mene velike) dobiti.


da se dogodi - morala bih
ali ne bih mogla uz sadašnje uvjete
morala bih promijeniti previše toga u svom životu, odreći se previše stvari do kojih mi je stalo

vjerujem da bi dobit bila velika, ali i gubitak

(ne)srećom, stvari su tako posložene da do slijedećeg ne može doći

----------


## melange

šteta što nam litale više nema, da zapikne jedan svoj post i amen.

svakako preporučam potražiti njena razmišljanja na jednoj od milijun sličnih i već otvorenih tema.

----------


## vissnja

melange i ja sam isto pomislila, pa nađoh ovo:

LINK

----------


## Val

evo, ja ih imam troje. i tema mi je baš zanimljiva jer ne znam što bih odgovorila, a da ne budem konfuzna.

kao što netko reče, pomak s nule na blizance je "prestrašan"-sve znaš, želiš, voliš unaprijed, ali te stepe da pola godine ne znaš s koje si planete.

a, onda smo, pomalo, došli k sebi i zalomila se L. ne sjećam se da je itko pisao, a sad me malo i sram priznati da sam info o toj trudnoći jako teško podnijela. trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da se skockam i prihvatim da ćemo imati još jednu malu bebu. ukupno tri komada.

ljubavi ima, naravno, pregršt-sve u kriš-kraš!  :Heart:  
novaca sada više baš i nema, ali krpamo se. 
nama se izdogađalo da ništa nismo dobili jer su u istoj godini svi frendovi dobili podmlatke, L. je dio naslijedila, ali kindać smo morali, zbog nedostatka prostora, kupiti. kolica nova, naravno.

auto-u daciu sandero stanu tri velike AS. 


i da me se pita, tj. da moram ponovo-opet bih isti scenarij!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ova tema mi je super, baš mi treba. Naime, nakon prvog djeteta, znala sam da želim drugo i da želim da razlika ne bude velika. Nakon druge trudnoće i velike promjene i velikih napora koji su uslijedili kada smo drugo dijete i dobili, rekla sam sama sebi da nema šanse da to opet prođem. Druga trudnoća mi je bila teža nego prva, drugi porod mi je bio puuuno teži nego prvi, razdoblje nakon drugog poroda mi je bilo teško, ali ne toliko zbog druge bebe koliko zbog prvog djeteta i prilagodbe (moje i starijeg djeteta) na nove okolnosti i izmiješane emocije.
I tako je prošlo dvije godine od mog drugog poroda i mene već neko vrijeme drži jaaaaka želja za trećim. Ali, onako hormonalno baš jaka. Racionalno, treće dijete mi je ok, ali ne sad definitivno, možda za par godina kad ova dva porastu i kad se malo izguštiram u vremenu za sebe (mislim na sat vremena dnevno koje još uvijek nemam) i kad barem godinu dana budem mogla spavati bez buđenja noću.
Pucaju li i vas hormoni?   :Embarassed:  Ja stvarno podosta truda ulažem da racionaliziram situaciju i suzdržim se od treće trudnoće   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

ako je sloge, razumijevanja i ljubavi... meni će treće ostati neostvarena želja

----------


## ivila

odlična tema.ja imam jedno ali oko mene skoro svi imaju veći broj djece-susjeda je sad trudna s četvrtim i kod nje nekako sve ide ko po špagi s djecom-u smislu da ima u svemu dosta reda,da su djeca tolerantna jedno prema drugome i da im ništa ne fali iako su im financije puki prosjek.e sad o hormonima...mene su pucali za prvo dijete sad nekako mi je sve skupa presvježe pa ne razmišljam ozbiljno o drugome.Možda mi je dojam kriv ali primjetila sam da se roditelji mirnije i manje zahtjevne djece(neznam kako bi to drugačije rekla)brže odlučuju na više djece. 
a osobno mislim da je velika razlika između 1 i 2 djeteta kao i između 2 i 3

----------


## KayaR

Ja imam troje :D 
Jedinica sam a MM je treci  :Grin:  
Redovno ima istu(retoricku)izjavu-Nikada ne bih ni pomislio da ces ti zeleti troje dece  :Laughing:  
A bilo je ovako:
nakon 8 godina zabavljanja MD je odlucio da okusa srecu i iz prvog pokusaja rodio se O.Zatim je istom metodom ostadoh trudna ponovo nakon samo 8 meseci...
Nije mi bilo svejedno,sad je surovo reci da sam bila ocajna.
Spopadala su me sva ona pitanja o tome kako necu imati svo vreme ovoga sveta za prvo dete,kako ce biti zapostavljen rodjenjem bebe,kako cu ja to uopste sve postici....
Ali je sve ispalo dobro,i uopste mi nije zao.Bilo je tesko zaista,odjednom sam se nasla u teskoj situaciji(mama umrla iznenada 2 sedmice pre rodjenja bebe,Mm na visemesecnim terenima...)bilo je i suza(mojih)malodusnosti,ali su porasli,o tako su brzo porasli  :Smile:  
i proslo je puno godina,svi smo vec zaboravili pelene,grceve,prohodavanja,nespavanja.....posli smo u skolu godinu za godinom,ucili citati i pisati....
I taman kada smo s njima mogli sve i svakuda,imali mogucnosti za solidan zivot,meni se ostvario san da dobijem svoju curicu :D 
Ne kazem da je odluka bila laka,i da nam se nije stosta promenilo njenim rodjenjem,premisljali smo se jako dugo MM i ja ali  rodila se nasa princeza.
Secam se scene kada smo svi cetvoro krenuli to jutro u porodiliste,i svoje misli kako je to poslednji put da nas je cetvoro,za koji sat ce nas zauvek biti petoro  :Smile:  I sad se s nama uvek vozi i jedan mali veseli drekavac  :Grin:  
Iz ove perspektive,mogu reci da je to najbolja odluka u mom zivotu.
Gledajuci njih troje skupa,pitamo se skoro svakodnevno kako bi to bilo da se nije rodila.Unela je novu dimenziju u nasu porodicu,svi smo nekako procvetali.Volimo se jos vise medjusobno kroz ljubav koju pruzamo njoj,braca je obozavaju,tata je rastopljen od prvog trena....a ja?
 :Laughing:  
Ne spavam vec 13 meseci,dan mi prodje brzinom svetlosti,moja profesija-sta to bese?,ali nijednog trena nisam zazalila,za zivotom kakav bi bio da ih imam "samo"dvoje.

----------


## suncokret

kako je s jednog na dvoje ne znam, to smo preskočili, dobili smo dvoje odjednom   :Grin:  
kako nam je bilo s nula na dvoje ne bi   :Smile: 
ali s trećim je sve čisti užitak, od prvog dana 
financijski je, naravno, nešto teže s troje nego dvoje djece, najviše zbog auta, ali kod nas definitivno stoji ona "kud dvoje, tu i troje"
štoviše, čini mi se da je tek s Emom naša obitelj postala potpuna

----------


## spring

> Ja imam troje :D 
> Jedinica sam a MM je treci  
> Redovno ima istu(retoricku)izjavu-Nikada ne bih ni pomislio da ces ti zeleti troje dece  
> A bilo je ovako:
> nakon 8 godina zabavljanja MD je odlucio da okusa srecu i iz prvog pokusaja rodio se O.Zatim je istom metodom ostadoh trudna ponovo nakon samo 8 meseci...
> Nije mi bilo svejedno,sad je surovo reci da sam bila ocajna.
> Spopadala su me sva ona pitanja o tome kako necu imati svo vreme ovoga sveta za prvo dete,kako ce biti zapostavljen rodjenjem bebe,kako cu ja to uopste sve postici....
> Ali je sve ispalo dobro,i uopste mi nije zao.Bilo je tesko zaista,odjednom sam se nasla u teskoj situaciji(mama umrla iznenada 2 sedmice pre rodjenja bebe,Mm na visemesecnim terenima...)bilo je i suza(mojih)malodusnosti,ali su porasli,o tako su brzo porasli  
> i proslo je puno godina,svi smo vec zaboravili pelene,grceve,prohodavanja,nespavanja.....posli smo u skolu godinu za godinom,ucili citati i pisati....
> ...


Kaya kakav divan post!  :Heart:

----------


## Eci

I mene su mučila ista pitanja prije neke 3 godine. Naravno, kada se bebica rodi više ne možeš ni zamisliti kako bi bilo da ga nije bilo. Sve ih beskrajno volim, ali sa trećim najviše uživam. Valjda zato jer sam svjesna da tako brzo narastu. A i oni ga puno zabavljaju, pa ja imam više vremena. 
Eh, a financije? Mislim da im nebi mogla ništa više pružiti da ih je dvoje. Između jednog i troje je velika razlika i ponekad (kad najstariji poželi bezobrazno skupu igračku) pomislim kako bi mu je mogla kupiti da nema braće. Ali mislim da ovako puno više profitira u raznim drugim segmentima. Da ih je dvoje, opet mu nebi mogla kupiti tu igračku. 
I sada bi željela i 4. Ali ta će pričekati neka bolja vremena...

----------


## KayaR

*Spring*  :Kiss:

----------


## linolina

Nas je troje-mama je uvijek htjela 4...a živjeli smo daleko ispod standarda koji se tu spominje kao nizak (s autom mlađim od 15 godina  :Laughing:  )...za svo troje je bilo novca za studij (kod mene i u drugom gradu), za zimovanje ne bi bilo ni za jedno....nekako se starci snađu.

Ja se bih voljela barem troje -jedno na putu i daj Bože da ne bude posljednje, bar dvoje...a ostalo zbog godina ne znam hoću li stići....blizanci bi mi došli ko naručeni. A novaca...nemam ni koliko sam planirala za prvo, malo sam se trgla i 
dosta stvari odradila za budućnost čim sam vidjela plus (da sam tako razmišljala ranije, imala bih više para...).

----------


## KayaR

Nekako sam najvise brigala oko toga da li cu se svoj deci stici dovoljno posvetiti,a ne sta cu im moci kupiti.
Iz detinjstva najvise pamtim maminu posvecenost meni,a igracaka sam imala raznih,samo za sebe.
Pa onda razmisljam.....da sam mamu morala deliti sa bratom ili (i)sestrom,da sam imala manje igracaka,da li bi mi bilo krivo.
Mozda tada bi...
Ali uvek dodje tuzni cas kada roditelja vise ne bude,i sve sto ostane su deca,koja imaju jedni druge.
Ja to nemam,ali zato moja deca imaju,i zbog toga sam najsrecnija.  :Heart:

----------


## linolina

> Pa onda razmisljam.....da sam mamu morala deliti sa bratom ili (i)sestrom,da sam imala manje igracaka,da li bi mi bilo krivo.
> Mozda tada bi...
> Ali uvek dodje tuzni cas kada roditelja vise ne bude,i sve sto ostane su deca,koja imaju jedni druge.


Da, a ne treba zanemariti ni bratsko-sestrinsku ljubav i tu djeca uče, dobijaju...
Bilo bi dobro napraviti eventualno razliku među djecom-bar te tri godine, a kasnije mi se čini da "dijeljenje" roditeljske pažnje ide bolje. 
Što se tiče ovoga zadnjega, tu se slažem potpuno-hvala Bogu moji roditelji su još živi, ali starenjem se povećava briga djeteta za njih (ne govorim o materijalnoj brizi, nego o emocijama) i to  je puno lakše podijeliti s nekim s kim si ipak-u identičnoj situaciji. Vjerujem da je tako i kad dođe neizbježan kraj.

----------


## Smajlić

*ana.m,*, hvala što si otvorila ovu temu.
Nena-jabuka, di si? zanima me i tvoje mišljenje...

----------


## Anemona

Meni je ova tema baš zanimljiva, ali jednostavno mi nije jasno zašto samo ja ispadam prizemna? Valjda jesam takva.   :Laughing:  
Ja isto želim najmanje dvoje djece, možda i troje, ali opet mislim da nema te ljubavi ovog svijeta koja može pokriti financije ako su premale i koja može pokriti vaše vrijeme za djecu ako ga nemate.
Ja bih uvijek prvo od toga krenula.   :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Najteže je bilo s nula na prvo. Najlakše sa drugog na treće. Kad se sjetim tog razdoblja kad se on rodio, kad smo došli kući i čitave te atmosfere, baš mi nekako bude toplo oko srca. Bila sam najopuštenija, najveselija, najsposobnija..ma sve nešto u pozitivnom smislu. Što se materijalnog tiče, on nama nije zasad neki veliki izdatak jer uglavnom sve nasljeđuje. Dobro, nije baš sve ali nije problem kupovati cipele i jednom u pola godine komad robe. Mene je strah kako će biti kad narastu i kad odu u srednju školu, pa na fakultet. Već sam se pomirila s tim da u Zg neće moći ići, kao npr većina studenata odavde, nego bliže. Ko će to sve obući kad ti dođu 3 teenagera?  :Grin:  Ma i strah me i veselim se nekako.  Ja razmišljam o četvrtom, eto kako nam je, da ti skratim priču  :Smile:  


Maria, kako misliš dobila si dvoje odrasle djece? Nisam u toku, daj objasni

----------


## Trina

> Meni je ova tema baš zanimljiva, ali jednostavno mi nije jasno zašto samo ja ispadam prizemna? Valjda jesam takva.   
> Ja isto želim najmanje dvoje djece, možda i troje, ali opet mislim da nema te ljubavi ovog svijeta koja može pokriti financije ako su premale i koja može pokriti vaše vrijeme za djecu ako ga nemate.
> Ja bih uvijek prvo od toga krenula.


O vremenu neću jer ga imam. Ali nismo daleko od istine ako kažemo-di ima za jedno, ima i za drugo.  Kad ideš računati ukupnu svotu koliko ti jedno dijete košta, možeš slobodno na guzicu pasti. Ali živeći malo po malo, to i nije tako strašno. Ja recimo ne mogu razumjeti ljude koji se odluče na jedno, o tome su masu puta raspravljale i ne trebamo se vraćati na tu temu ali biti toliki ziheraš i paničar, pa radi straha o nedostatka novaca i vremena uskratiti sebi i svojoj obitelji još jedno dijete, mi je baš čudno. Zamisli se sa 70 godina, oće ti biti drago? 

Mislim, nije da imaš 5 pa razmišljaš o 6. nego postoji opcija za drugo. Ili da si radno nesposobna ili socijala pa znaš da materijalno to ne možete priuštiti

----------


## maria71

stiže opširan pp, ja sam mislila da svi znaju

----------


## anamar

ja bi da nas je pet. ali ni nas četvero nemamo rješeno stambeno pitanje (živimo u 30 m2 koji nisu naši). to je TO materijalno koje me muči, a ne hoću li imati za komad robe ili  za slobodne aktivnosti.

----------


## spajalica

ana ipak vrijeme lijeci brdo toga, dakle troje   :Love:  
imam dovje i trudnoca s balerinom bila je sok. mislim da mi se sad zalomi i trece da bi to puno lakse podnjela nego trudnocu s drugim.
sredila sam svoj posao koji m oze lako ici s djecom.
ali meni je dvoje dosta pogotovo zbog mojih godina.
imam dvije sestre, ne sjecam se da sam bila zakinuta u djetinstvu za nesto, a i tad nisu bila laka vremena, pogotovo um ojoj obitelji, jer smo kupili stan za stariju sestru koja je dosal studirati u zgb. ja nisam isla na ljetovanja na more, ali u toj dobi to mi i nije bilo vazno. vazno mi je bilo biti s mojom ekipom iz kvarta. zamisli ljeto a cijele dane vani s svojim drustvom   :Heart:  .
troje ko dvoje je sto se tice hrane istinito, uvijek mogu jos nekog nahraniti kad dodje bez frke, tako da iskreno mislim da bih mogla uvijek dati hranu trecem.
u danasnje vrijeme po meni obilja mislim da klincima ne fali ni igracaka. osvrni se samo u sobi svojih klinaca i reci da li mislis da sljedecu godinu dvije ne dobiju niti jednu igracku da se ne bi imali s cim igrati. tako da i taj segment koji je klincima bitan mi se cini zanemariv.
ali ono sto je bitno i sto moze utjecati kod nekih na odluku jesu veci financijski troskovi:
- auto, ali kad ga kupis sad imas ga dulje vrijeme, a kasnije kad vise AS ti ni ne trebaju pitanje je da li ce te i kad ici svi zajedno.
- autosjedalice, jer znamo da traju po 6 godina, a bome treba ih
- da li trebas mijenjati stan? dok su jos mali koliko znam meni se tvoj cini sasvim dovoljan, jer stane ti i treci krevet, ali da li je dovoljan kad imas skolarce, koji trebaju svoj mir. no to je u dalekoj buducnosti.
- koliko znam nemas pomoc baka, e sad meni taj segment ne bi utjecao na bilo sto u zivotu, ali nekima je bitan, mislim da je i kod tebe zanemariv.

i meni na ovoj temi fali litala 
 :Heart:  
s jednom recenicom cak i meni bi stavila bubu u uho za mozda jos jedno.

ovo ljeto sam ljetovala s obitelji koja ima 6 klinaca. kod njih je sve nekako skladno i moram ti priznati cini mi se sasvim normalno. spadaju u prosjecnu HR obitelj i meni su se cinili jako sretnim. a majka je bila svima posvecena i manje isfrustrirana od mene s mojih dvoje. a bome nisu mi se cinili ni gladni ni lose obuceni.
i ako ti se javlja pitanje da li jos jedno mislim da odgovor ne trebas traziti u financijama, vec da li ce to upotpuniti tvoju obitelj, jer sretan covjek je bogatiji s malo nego nesretan s puno   :Love:

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je ova tema baš zanimljiva, ali jednostavno mi nije jasno zašto samo ja ispadam prizemna? Valjda jesam takva.   
> Ja isto želim najmanje dvoje djece, možda i troje, ali opet mislim da nema te ljubavi ovog svijeta koja može pokriti financije ako su premale i koja može pokriti vaše vrijeme za djecu ako ga nemate.
> Ja bih uvijek prvo od toga krenula.  
> 
> 
> O vremenu neću jer ga imam. Ali nismo daleko od istine ako kažemo-di ima za jedno, ima i za drugo.  Kad ideš računati ukupnu svotu koliko ti jedno dijete košta, možeš slobodno na guzicu pasti. Ali živeći malo po malo, to i nije tako strašno. Ja recimo ne mogu razumjeti ljude koji se odluče na jedno, o tome su masu puta raspravljale i ne trebamo se vraćati na tu temu ali biti toliki ziheraš i paničar, pa radi straha o nedostatka novaca i vremena uskratiti sebi i svojoj obitelji još jedno dijete, mi je baš čudno. Zamisli se sa 70 godina, oće ti biti drago? 
> ...


Nisi ti mene shvatila ja želim svakako dvoje i imati ću ih ako Bog da, a 3. možda (ako se zalomi).   :Laughing:  
Ja gledam po sebi, MM puno radi i s drugim djetetom želim biti do njegove druge godine doma, jer mislim da je to jako potrebno, i ne želim prolaziti ranojutarnja odvajanja, plakanja,....
Treče *meni* nema smisla ako si ne mogu priuštiti da budem s njima dok najmlađi navrši 3.
*Meni je ustvari kod odluke o broju djece bitniji faktor koliko vremena im mogu posvetiti, nego koliko novaca imam*. Naravno ako imam za osnove, a to smatram da imam.

Ti i sama vjerojatno kužiš kaj mislim, jer si odlučila biti doma s djecom, i meni je to ok, to i ja želim.
Ali meni nije nikako opcija da i mene i MM - a nema doma od 6 do 18, djeca su u vrtiću, dnevnim boravcima i slično, kod bake, čuvalice,... i onda imamo 2 sata svaki dan za biti s njima. To za mene nije život i to ne želim.
Ja nisam nikako pobornik one teze da je dovoljno malo vremena ako je kvalitetno, jednostavno u to ne vjerujem. 

E da, oo što pišem da ja žeim biti doma s djecom, ne mora nužno biti mama, može i tata, ali je bit da vremena za djecu mora biti i to mi je najvažnije. 

Ustvari Trina vrlo slično razmišljamo po tom pitanju.   :Smile:

----------


## piplica

Ako ćemo o troškovima, treće dijete može koštati puno, a može i jako malo, ovisno o tome koliko trošite/štedite.

ana.m, obzirom da si forumskoj javnosti poznata kao vrlo štedljiva ( McAna.m  :Grin:  ) treće dijete ti neće značajnije povećati troškove.
Imaš i sina i kćer, dakle što god da dobiješ, robicu već imaš, igračke imaš, opremu imaš, ostaje ti kupiti cipelice dva puta godišnje i naravno hrana, ali znaš kako se kaže, gdje jede četvero, uvijek ostane i za petoga.

Osobno, ne ide mi baš ekonomiziranje i ne bih se odlučila na treće da sam imala financijskih problema.

Što se tiče organizacije sa troje djece, mi nekako kao i davorka, svuda zajedno. 
Sve se zapravo brzo posloži i taj osjećaj zajedništva po dolasku treće bebe je predivan.

----------


## Lucija_Zg

mi ih imamo troje i mislim da je najteze bilo kad smo dobili prvog sina.
nismo imali iskustva, nismo vise bili "slobodni" raditi kad/sto nas je volja i sl...
kad smo polako uvidjeli kako je sve ok (pri tom nismo uopce razmisljali koliko cemo imati novca kad npr krenu u srednju skolu i sl) odlucili smo se na drugo dijete.
bilo je cupavo prvih mjeseci dok je mladji bio beba a sad su dvojica kao jedan. suprug je vise s njima po vani, svukud ih vodi, sve moze sam, decki slusaju, igraju se zajedno...a ja sam s bebicom.
s njom i jos jednim sinom mogu sve sama, ali bome kad ih je troje samnom, teze mi je jer je mala razlika.
ukratko, uzivamo sa svojom djecom, vodimo brigu o zdravlju, svom poslu, zelimo raditi, miislimo da djeci nece nis faliti ako nismo s njima do 3će godine po cijeli dan....

----------


## piplica

Anemona, ne razumijem to sa vremenom, da li ti smatraš da sa dvoje djece trebaš imati duplo više slobodnog vremena ili?
Pa ne ideš u park i šetnju prvo sa jednim, a poslije sa drugim, ne čitaš priču jednom, pa drugom, ne igraš se danas sa jedni, a sutra sa drugim...

----------


## spajalica

ajde necemo o parkicima, jer ce ana m. odmah odbaciti sva misljenja kako je s troje klinaca super   :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona, ne razumijem to sa vremenom, da li ti smatraš da sa dvoje djece trebaš imati duplo više slobodnog vremena ili?
> Pa ne ideš u park i šetnju prvo sa jednim, a poslije sa drugim, ne čitaš priču jednom, pa drugom, ne igraš se danas sa jedni, a sutra sa drugim...


Jednostavno, kao što sam i rekla mislim da je ona famozna rečenica da je malo provedenog vremena ali kvalitetno s djecom dovoljno, sranje.
Ako roditelji imaju takvo radno vrijeme da im ostaje 2-3 sata dnevno da budu s djecom onda to ne ide. *Svejedno da li je u pitanju jedno, dvoje, troje, četvoro djece.* Vremena za njih mora biti.  
Isto tako ako mama planira 2., 3., 4. dijete, a mora se vratiti na posao nakon 6 mjeseci ne radi želje da radi, nego radi financijske situacije, a dalje dijete preuzima baka, čuvalica, vrtić,.... meni to nije opcija.
Na takav nedostatak vremena mislim.
Ali to je samo moje mišljenje, nekome možda vrijeme nije toliko bitno.

----------


## upornamama

Naravno da se ne možeš isključivo posvetiti svakom djetetu ponaosob ako je više djece, ali, kako kaže piplica, možete se igrati svi zajedno, ili otići negdje zajedno.
Osobno, sad mi to vrijeme koje sam prije imala za igru samo sa jednim djeteom fali, ali vjerujem da ću nadoknaditi kad beba malo naraste. Pokušavam biti sa njim što više kad je MM doma, pa on preuzme bebu.
Ali, ja sam oduvijek htjela više djece (onda kad sam se ipak odlučila da ću imati djecu    :Grin:  ).
Brinu li me financije? Pa, bilo bi glupo reći da mi je svejedno, ali nije mi to bilo presudno pri odluci o drugom djetetu.

----------


## davorka

Mi smo s tim poslom napravili neki kompromis. Zapravo ja. S prvim djetetom sam išla raditi na 4 sata sa 6 mjeseci jer smo bili u kreditu i jednostavno sam morala, čuvala ga je tih 4 sata moja mama koja je tada bila 57 godina,mlada penzionerka. Bilo je super, praktički nije ni osjetio da me nema, jer je u tih 4 sata 2 sata spavao i onda otišao prošetati s bakom i ja bi već došla. S drugim djetetom sam ostala 13 mjeseci doma (porodiljski i mjesec dana godišnji), kasnije ga je čuvala teta čuvalica do 3. godine. S ovim najmlađim ću ostati skoro do njegove 2 godine (nikako ne mogu tri iako imam pravo i zbog financija i zbog mog posla na koji se moram vratiti i želim), ići će u jaslice i kombinirati ćemo s bakama. Ove 2 godine koje sam mu pružila ( i svima njima) su nam nezamjenjive, bilo nam je prekrasno, ručak uvijek skuhan po željama, šetnjice, parkići, naše igre doma, uostalom moje prisustvo u kući koje njima daje veliku sigurnost. S obzirom da smo si mogli priuštiti ostala sam 2 godine doma umjesto jedne, ali ne mogu ostati 3 godine. Ja sam ipak zadovoljna i sa te 2 godine, mnoge žene si ne mogu ni to priuštiti nego idu raditi s godinu dana djeteta bez obzira što imaju pravo ostati 3 godine.  Od veljače idem raditi, znam da će mi tempo biti full speed, ali nema veze, prošla sam to već 2 puta, taj povratak na posao i sve je funkcioniralo dobro. Ja jako volim biti s djecom, obožavam, ali ne vidim sebe kao domaćicu, svoj posao volim i ispunjava me. Stariji dečki su već veći i njima će biti drukčije kad budem radila, ali to je, po meni, i dobro za njih jer će se postepeno osamostaljivati u nekim stvarima. Bake će ponekad uskakati i sve će biti super.

----------


## KayaR

Ja sam s prvo dvoje ostala kod kuce do pune 3 godine starijega sina.
Kada smo se odlucivali na trece bilo je vise faktora za,a naknadnom analizom razloga protiv smo zakljucili da su svi do jednog bili komformisticne prirode.
Momci su vec veliki,zivot ima ustaljeni tok,mozemo im priustiti sve sto im treba(pa i vise od toga),s njima mozemo svuda,konacno spavamo po celu noc....  :Grin:  
A razlozi za?
Njih je bilo manje,u stvari jedan jedini.
Htela sam curicu,nekako mi je bilo nezamislivo da je necu roditi pa makar i u 40toj.Satic je ubrzano otkucavao,Bog me pogledao i rodila se  :Heart:  
MM nije delio moj entuzijazam,smatrao je da smo prestari da dobijemo bebu i morile su ga realne zivotne brige po tom pitanju.
Dete je najlakse roditi,treba ih odgajiti,odskolovati svo troje,izvesti na pravi put,poziveti zdrav dovoljno dugo za njih....
A meni je sve bilo roza kada sam spoznala da sam trudna i nikako nije dolazilo u obzir da bude drugacije.
Ne znam da li bih isto osecala i razmisljala da smo vec imali curicu i decka,mozda ne bih...
Ali,sad mi je najprirodnija stvar da se ima troje,nema nista lepse.
i cudi me sto svi nemaju troje  :Grin:  
Mm kaze da nisam bas normalna.... :/

----------


## ana.m

Tu sam, pratim Vas i jako mi je zanimljivo.
Čak sam se i rasplakala!   :Sad:

----------


## thalia

> Tu sam, pratim Vas i jako mi je zanimljivo.
> Čak sam se i rasplakala!


ana, jel ti i TM želite treće?
jel mu možete (kao i drugom dvoje) priuštiti normalan život?
jel ga smatrate veseljem?

ako da, go for it.

----------


## KayaR

A da ne pominjem da nakon naseg treceg jos tri para nasih bliskih prijatelja dobilo po jos jedno dete.Iako im je razlika po 10,cak i 12 godina :D 
U pocetku su nas gledali malo :shock: i :/ ,ali sada su presrecni.
Neko pomenu godine  :Smile:  Mi sve cure smo rodile u 40toj  :Embarassed:  i bas smo mlade i ponosne  :Grin:  
I tacno je da ne treba suvisno razmisljati.Ako zelja postoji,tinja i ne prestaje,ako se ima osnovnih uslova-samo napred  :Love:

----------


## Sek@

> Ja imam troje :D 
> Jedinica sam a MM je treci  
> Redovno ima istu(retoricku)izjavu-Nikada ne bih ni pomislio da ces ti zeleti troje dece  
> A bilo je ovako:
> nakon 8 godina zabavljanja MD je odlucio da okusa srecu i iz prvog pokusaja rodio se O.Zatim je istom metodom ostadoh trudna ponovo nakon samo 8 meseci...
> Nije mi bilo svejedno,sad je surovo reci da sam bila ocajna.
> Spopadala su me sva ona pitanja o tome kako necu imati svo vreme ovoga sveta za prvo dete,kako ce biti zapostavljen rodjenjem bebe,kako cu ja to uopste sve postici....
> Ali je sve ispalo dobro,i uopste mi nije zao.Bilo je tesko zaista,odjednom sam se nasla u teskoj situaciji(mama umrla iznenada 2 sedmice pre rodjenja bebe,Mm na visemesecnim terenima...)bilo je i suza(mojih)malodusnosti,ali su porasli,o tako su brzo porasli  
> i proslo je puno godina,svi smo vec zaboravili pelene,grceve,prohodavanja,nespavanja.....posli smo u skolu godinu za godinom,ucili citati i pisati....
> ...



Kad čitam ovaj post oči su mi pune suza.   :Crying or Very sad:  Stvarno super post.   :Love:  
E da dođe mi da idem na treće. Tko zna možda i nagovorim MM.  :Razz:

----------


## KayaR

*Seka*  :Kiss:  
Pa da znas,sad kad ponovo citam,i meni krenu suze  :Sad:  
Mi nismo imali taj stambeni niti finansijski problem.
Ali smo imali kljucni,a to je da imamo samo jednu zivu baku od 80 godina,da je MM jako cesto i dugo na putesestvijima i da cu sve za sta se odlucimo morati skoro skroz sama.
Da se ne udaljimo bas previse od teme,razlika izmedju dvoje i troje jeste velika,ogromna.
I svaka zena oseca da li je spremna i sposobna za takav podvig.
Kod mene je srecna okolnost sto su sinovi vec porasli i samostalni,pa mi puno i pomognu.
Moja dobra prijateljica je rodila troje za 4 godine-e,ja to ne bih mogla!
Ovako je nasa malena dosla kao slag na torti.Ma! Kao visnja na vrh slaga na torti :D 
Najveca dilema je meni bila,da li rodjenjem jos jednog deteta cinim dobro ili ne starijoj deci  :Sad:  
Misljenja su mi se menjala vise puta dnevno,zestoko sam to prozivljavala.
Sad kada ih gledam u slatkom zivom klupku kada se igraju zajedno,mislim kako sam glupa bila da sam ikada ista slicno i pomislila  :Embarassed:  
MM cesto pita sinove-pa sta bi vi sada radili da nje nema?
A oni odgovore-pocrkali bi od dosade  :Laughing:  
Pa i nama bi bilo dosadno.Zasto uzivati u miru i spavanju,kada mozemo uzivati u celodnevnoj guzvi i galami,ciki,vrisci i poljupcima koji prste na sve strane  :Laughing:  
Sorry sto sam zabrazdila,mene ova tema vrlo dira  :Kiss:

----------


## davorka

KayaR, sad kada ti gledam potpis vidim da su nam dječica gotovo iste dobi, tvoj srednji je 2001. moj je 2002. i moj najmlađi je isto 2008. ali malo ranije od tvoje curice. Ja sam isto Andreja rodila mjesec dana prije 40-tog rođendana, isto sam jako željela još jednu bebu, baš još jednu bebu, naravno da bi bila sretna da je bila curica jer imam 2 dečka, ali i ovako sam presretna. I to što kažeš, mogli bi sada imati miran život, dečki su već veliki, možemo s njima kud hoćemo, na dočeke Nove godine, tulume raznih vrsta...možemo ih ostaviti s kim god od rodbine i prijatelja pa bi muž i ja mogli na put...da ne nabrajam. Ali, meni se sve to ne može mjeriti s našim sadašnjim životom s našom bebom, s našim mišićem koji hoda, ali još nije zapravo progovorio, kad viče: mama, tata, mama, tata i onda nas grli i ljubi onim svojim malim ručicama, naš mali frčkavi anđelčić...
Htjela sam to proživjeti još jednom i ne bi mijenjala svoj sadašnji život ni za što.

----------


## Smajlić

> *Seka*  
> I svaka zena oseca da li je spremna i sposobna za takav podvig.


eto, tako i ja osjećam. 
a ovo:



> Najveca dilema je meni bila,da li rodjenjem jos jednog deteta cinim dobro ili ne starijoj deci


i mene to malo muči. al onda se sjetim da me je to mučilo i kad sam čekala / planirala drugo. Vjerojatno bi bilo čudno da me to ne dira, mislim da to samo pokazuje koliko volim/volimo svoju djecu. A gledajući sada svoje dvoje, bez obzira na razliku u godinama, kolika ljubav među njima vlada, ta dilema skoro i nestane.

----------


## KayaR

*davorka* draga,bas tako!
Nadam se da delujemo podsticajno na mame koje se dvoume  :Wink:

----------


## Smajlić

[quote="KayaRNadam se da delujemo podsticajno na mame koje se dvoume  :Wink: [/quote]
je, djelujete, samo da znate  :Wink:

----------


## spajalica

na mene jos uvijek ne   :Grin:  
ne bi razloge da one koje motivirate ne okrenem na svoju stranu  8)

----------


## Anemona

> na mene jos uvijek ne   
> ne bi razloge da one koje motivirate ne okrenem na svoju stranu  8)


Ma 100 ljudi može napisati svoje razloge za ili protiv, možemo pročitati 100 pozitivnih priča, ili 100 priča s druge strane. Lijepo je čuti tuđa sretna i zadovoljna iskustva, ali svaka obitelj je drugačija, svi mi drugačije živimo, imamo druge prioriteta, i rijetko što zajedničko osim ljubavi i želje za djecom.
Tako da na kraju svatko mora pogledati točno svoju situaciju tu u kojoj je, svoje uvjete, svoje dileme, svoje želje, strahove,.... i onda odlučiti.

----------


## Smajlić

potpisujem svoju šogi (da, da, ima stvari gdje se slažemo).
svatko za sebe mora odvagati za i protiv, ali mislim da je želja oba partnera za još jednim djetetom na kraju ključna.

----------


## spajalica

slazem se i ja sa dvije sogorice, ali jednostavno sam iskreno rekla da me nije motivirao post od davorke i KayaR, jer sam blizu njihovih godina, a nalazim se tamo di su one bile 4 godine.

----------


## spajalica

edit: cak i vise od 4 godine

----------


## Smajlić

Baš lijepo da si iskrena.
Moja želja i mm-ova je daavno prisutna, a neki postovi samo još pojačavaju želju (ako je to moguće). Sad mi još samo fale Nena - jabuka i litala, one to sve uvijek tako lijepo sroče...  :Smile:

----------


## melange

mene baš jako zanima, pa ako bi mame mogle pojasniti - zašto mislite da bi rođenjem još jednog djeteta činile loše starijoj djeci?

----------


## cvijeta73

> mene baš jako zanima, pa ako bi mame mogle pojasniti - zašto mislite da bi rođenjem još jednog djeteta činile loše starijoj djeci?


eh, to ti se neda objasnit.
i ja sam imala napadaje takvih misli, i išla na živce mm-u koji se isto ovo kao ti pitao.
a valjda još i hormoni, znalo me to i rasplakati - kad bi gledala J i mislila kako više ništa neće biti kao prije. 
luda baba, šta ćeš.   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Mene nitko nije zvao   :Grin:  , ali da odgovorim melange-ja ustvari ne mislim da bih učinila loše starijem djetetu, nego SEBI-još uvijek nisam dorasla nivou ideje da se ljubav ne dijeli nego množi, stoga još uvijek ne vjerujem da bih drugo dijete mogla voljeti jednako kao Ivana, bojim se da bih ga uspoređivala s njim nauštrb ovog drugog i tome slično. To je razlog zašto još uvijek ne želim drugo dijete, iako dugoročni plan imam. Samo mi to treba sjesti onako kako je to lijepo jednom negdje objasnila litala (možda baš tamo na linkanoj temi), i Anci isto tako.

----------


## davorka

Vjerovatno misle da bi se s dolaskom male bebe mogle manje posvetiti starijoj djeci i njihovim potrebama. Npr. malu bebu treba kupati i hraniti, starijima čitati priču, pa nekad ne stigneš jer se to poklopi, pa oni ostanu bez priče (jer npr. tata još nije došao doma s posla). Takve neke situacije. Ne možeš ići s njima na sanjkanje (ide tata) jer u to vrijeme mala beba mora doma spavati (ili je bolesna pa ne može van). Po meni su te bojazni neutemeljene. Ja sam i za drugo dijete mislila: kako ću ga ikad moći voljeti kao prvog sina. To me mučilo dok se nije rodio. Njabolje se ne opterećivati takvim razmišljanjima da će starija djeca biti uskraćena. Neće. Sve se posloži. Važno je samo želite li treću bebu ili ne.

----------


## In love

> mene baš jako zanima, pa ako bi mame mogle pojasniti - zašto mislite da bi rođenjem još jednog djeteta činile loše starijoj djeci?


Ja sam imala krizu nakon drugog djeteta. Grozno mi je bilo, stalno sam plakala ( malo i hormoni) i razmišljala šta smo to napravili naši curicu, zašto smo imali još jedno dijete. Kadgod bih je pogledala bHi se razplakala, Liza me je stalno pitala zašto plačem. Uh, kad se sjetim tog razdoblja...I onda je jednog dana mom mm prekipilo, sjeo me na stolicu i rekao da je vrijeme da se malo skuliram, i da prestanem na to da smo dobili još jedno dijete gledati kao da je konkurenca Lizi nega da je s time dobila jednog prijatelja, jednu osobu koju će imati i voljeti do kraja života.. S kojom će se moći igrati, svadjati, grliti,...Imat će BRATA  :Smile:  I jednog dana kada nas više ne bude  on će još uvijek biti tu i neće biti sama...

Sada Liza ima 2 brata i presretna je  :Laughing:   Nakon drugog djeteta više nisam imala te krize ( valjda nisam imala vremena  :Laughing:  )

Da se vratim na temu, mi imamo 3 drekavce i super nam je. Kako najmanji raste svaki dan je sve lakše, ne kažem da nije naporno, daleko od toga..Ali kad jih vidim kako se zajedno igraju, rade gluposti,... Često znamo ja i muž navećer osluškivati šta pričaju u sobi i kidamo se od smijeha. Stvarno su zakon  8) 

Slažem se, da mora svako sam odlućiti želi imati jedno, dvoje, troje ili više djece.... Ja znam da su meni 3 taman, nemam nikave želje po još kojem a da nemamo treće ne bih se osječala potpunom. Ovako osjećam da smo prava i potpuna obitelj   :Smile: 

Financije - kod nas radi samo muž, imamo kredit za kuću u gradnji i još podstanarstvo..Liza ide na plivanje i u vrtić, Arsen kreće u vrtić poslije nove godine...Ma, sve se može, ja stvarno nemam osjećaj da mojoj djeci nešto fali. Ljeti idu na ljetovanje, zimi na snijeg ( idu kod babice u Sloveniju  :Laughing:  ), da se mene pita imaju i previše...Auto smo i prije imali veliki, doduše sada bih nam trebao i veći ...Jedino što nas mući je to podstanarstvo, jedva čekamo da se toga riješimo i da preselimo na selo. 

 :D

----------


## makita

Meni nakon nekih 5 godina posvećenosti djeci nekako treba predaha. A bojim se kad se počnem odmarat da mi se neće dat uvalit opet u malu bebu...ili bašššš hoće  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Sad mi se ne da  :Wink:  
Poslije ću vidjet. 
Al da treba posložit i one objektivne stvari kao npr. Neke financije, auto, stan...mislim da ne bi bilo zgorega  :Wink:

----------


## MoMo

nemam nista pametno za dodati...ali ja imam samo 1 i znam da necu na tome ostati-kako zasto -jednostavno znam. Ali kad ce to biti trenutno nemam pojma. I da bih voljela 3 voljela bih vise nego ista- jedino me je strah godina ostalog ne (tako barem sad mislim). 

A zasto zapravo pisem- ja imam mladjeg brata. Bila sam zahtijevno prvo dijete u obitelji bla bla ...svijet se vrtio oko mene ali sam u ranom pubertetu pozeljela imati jos jednog brata ili sestru i to me drzalo do pocetka rata. Nazalost mama nije zbog zdravtvene situacije roditi jos jedno dijete i ja sam takoo patila zbog toga u to vrijeme. Ne mogu reci da mi je sad zao jer mi je mamino zdravlje na 1 mjestu ali da bih voljela da imam jos jednog brata ili sestru - iskreno bih zato sto znam da je 3 djece i mojim roditeljima bila zelja ali nije im se dalo. Bez obzira na sve decije i mladalacke nesporazume i sukobe meni je moj brat sada pravo blago iako zivimo daleko jedno od drugog ali znam da imam nekog svog ko me voli i koga ja volim i to me nekako ispunjava srecom i toplinom. Voljela bih da i moja djeca jednom imaju isti osjecaj.

----------


## ivanche

Nama je najteže bilo s dvoje na troje. I to zato jer su prvo dvoje bili premali da bi se mi bavili njima zajedno, baš kao što davorka kaže.  Do tada je bilo nas dvoje na njih dvoje, a onda odjednom nas dvoje na njih troje i tu je trebala dobra organizacija. Sada već svi hodaju pa je i to svakim danom lakše.   :Smile:  
Mislim da će im biti ljepši život ako će ih biti više. Jer neće im za 30 godina sjećanja o djetinjstvu uključivati da li su nosili markiranu odjeću nego će im uključivati igru s braćom i sestrama. 

Trenutno ja ne vidim što uskraćujem svojoj djeci time što ih ima više osim što nemaju najskuplju odjeću, obuću i igračke. Idu i na engleski i na ritmiku i na zbor jer žele i ako nemam kuda s ostalima onda se svi zajedno šećemo dok ta aktivnost ne završi.. Vrijeme provedeno s njima je kvalitetno provedeno vrijeme jer ne možeš provesti loše vrijeme sa više djece. Mislim da su se naučili boriti za sebe jer ih je često dvoje protiv jednog i te im se kombinacije stalno mijenjaju.

Ne želim ih odgojiti u osobe koje misle da se cijeli svijet vrti oko njih tako da im i tako dobro dođe zajedništvo i međusobna briga. A i kad prođe prva godina više niti oni nisu vezani uz mene 24/7 nego se radije igraju međusobno pa se mogu i posebno posvetiti onome trećemo koji se ne igra.

Financijski se krpamo jer imamo samo jednu plaću. Auto nam je Opel Astra i u njega stanu tri sjedalice. Uskoro se selimo, ako će nam tamo biti dobro onda ćemo uskoro imati i četvrto. Samo da se još malo ustabilimo i da ja završim faks.
Kad gledam MMa kad se nađe sa svojih šestero braće i sestara i kad vidim kako im je onda sam sigurna da ih želim bar petero.

Treće  dijete  ti uz povremena čupanja donosi samo još više ljubavi i ti samo trebaš srce pustiti da odgovori na tu ljubav.
A i svakom se željenom djetetu može priuštiti normalan život. Samo što je normalnost pojam koji je različit svakome od nas. Ako mu možeš priuštiti dozu svoje normalnosti, što se fizičkog i psihičkog tiče, tada nemaš razloga čekati jer da nije željeno ne bi otvorila ovu temu   :Kiss:

----------


## Anemona

> Treće  dijete  ti uz povremena čupanja donosi samo još više ljubavi i ti samo trebaš srce pustiti da odgovori na tu ljubav.
> A i svakom se željenom djetetu može priuštiti normalan život. *Samo što je normalnost pojam koji je različit svakome od nas. Ako mu možeš priuštiti dozu svoje normalnosti, što se fizičkog i psihičkog tiče, tada nemaš razloga čekati* jer da nije željeno ne bi otvorila ovu temu


Meni je ovo jako lijeo rečeno i opisuje što ja mislim.

----------


## KayaR

Ja sam imala ucenike-brata i sestru,koji su imali jos i mladju sestru.
Ziveli su u memljivom podrumu,smrdili su strasno,radi "higijene"bili osisani na keca masinicom :/ ....
Decko je dolazio na casove u roza antilop cipelama iz kojh mu je peta probijala van  :Crying or Very sad:  a mama mu je ostavljala da vuce pune torbe s pijace u povratku kuci...
A onda su rodili i cetvrto....dolazili grupno na casove,sisali po hodnicima....
Ja sam tada bila jos jaaaako daleko i od udaje i od dece,i to mi je izgledalo zaista strasno i nepravedno prema toj decici.
Medjutim,deca su sjajna.Darovita,vredna,poslusna,lepo vaspitana,nikada nikakvih problema nisam imala s njima.osim sto su bili jako cudni svojoj okolini,ljudi su to tesko prihvatali.
Ali,njima kao da to nije uopste bilo bitno,bili su srecni....
Danas su svi porasli(najmladji je 11 godina),jako su uspesni,svi sviraju po dva instrumenta,najstariji studira na Pariskom konzervatorijumu.pobrali su bezbroj prvih nagrada na raznoraznim takmicenjima....i svi koji su ih kritikovali i podozrivo gledali mogu samo da im skinu kapu.
Ali da su socijalni slucajevi-jesu,zajednica im je pritekla u pomoc(jedni od onih sto naposletku osvanu na drugom dnevniku).
Pritom je majka doktor nauka,a tezu je pisala dok je bila na bolovanju s trecim detetom,i kaze da se tom prilikom sita naodmarala :? 
Eto,kuriozitet...
Nasla se dva jednaka,(po meni,sorry,ali ludaka)stvorila decu kao svoj projekt u neuslovima,i uspelo im je.Tj,deca su im "uspela".
Svega ima...

----------


## Bodulica

Ja obožavam djecu, ali smatram da mi je ovo dvoje taman. Što se tiče MM on ne bi imao ništa protiv još jednoga, ali ja imam osjećaj, kako je to neko na ovom forumu lijepo rekao, da sam rodila svu svoju djecu. Pri tome ne mislim da bi mi nedostajalo ljubavi,  jer sam te strahove prebrodila davno prije rođenjem drugog djeteta, nego stvarno mislim da nismo financijski u mogućnosti podizati još jedno dijete, a da pri tome ne zakinemo ovo dvoje koje imamo. Njihove potrebe rastu kao i oni sami i stvarno nije isto imati malu djecu ili dvoje od kojih je jedno maturant, a kćer će skoro 14. Ako sve bude u redu, iduće nas godine čeka fax starijeg, a i ova mlađa ima svoje potrebe koje nekako za sada uspijevamo zadovoljiti. Recimo, stariji bi želio polagati vozački, ali mi mu to trenutno nismo u mogućnosti priuštiti iako su nama u toj dobi naši roditelji to mogli omogućiti. Znam, netko će reći kako to baš i nije nešto neophodno, međutim ja se svejedno ne osjećam dobro zbog toga. Trenutno sam i sama nastavila školovanje koje je usko vezano uz djecu i ako bude zdravlja i sreće, u budućnosti se vidim u toj struci, jer zaista kao što sam prije rekla ljubavi i brige za djecu mi ne nedostaje. A ako mi se i ne ostvare moji planovi onda ću, nadam se, biti mlada i aktivna bako svojoj unučadi, naravno ukoliko mi to moja djeca omoguće  :Smile: . Za sada ja i MM svoje slobodno vrijeme (kojeg uz veliku djecu uvijek ima) provodimo sa našim četveronožnom "bebom" od pune 4 godine koji je zaista punopravni član obitelji, ali to je za neku drugu temu...

----------


## laumi

Ja sam jedinica, kao i KayaR, i uvijek sam željela troje djece. E sad, nama je treće došlo par godina prije nego što smo planirali. M. je imao samo 17 mjeseci kad se E. rodila i tada mi je bilo neopisivo teško jer je E. prvih pola godine sisala svako malo, nije mogla spavati nikako osim na cici i nije je mogao uspavati nitko osim mene. Puno sam proplakala jer se u tom periodu, ustvari čak i prvih godinu dana, skoro uopće nisam mogla posvetiti M.-u, koji je još uvijek bio moja beba. Sve oko njega je preuzeo tata i M je još uvijek više vezan uz tatu. Da ne govorim o starijoj curici, samo što je ona sve to super prihvaćala. Navečer bih najstarijoj pokušavala čitati, a mala je visila na cici ili urlala.

Tek im se sad mogu podjednako posvetiti, a to mi je jako važno, da im pružim onoliko svojeg vremena koliko je svakome od njih potrebno. I koliko je meni potrebno da budem sa svakim od njih. Sad malena shvaća da se prvo čita priča za spavanje, a onda se, nakon toga, cica. Ona i braco su sad kao blizanci - čitamo im iste priče, igraju se istih igara pa je puno lakše.

Neko vrijeme nam je bilo teško je nas je bilo "samo" dva roditelja na troje djece, od kojih je dvoje mlađih vrlo zahtjevno.

Zašto toliko pišem o posvećivanju  vremena? Zato što mi je to jako važno i zato što nismo imali financijskih problema - radimo i suprug i ja, auto u koji stanu tri sjedalice smo već imali kad smo dobili drugo dijete, imamo svoj stan u obiteljskoj kući, nemamo kredite.
I ja mislim da je financijska komponenta cijele priče jako bitna, kad su djeca mala, troškovi koji idu uz treće dijete nisu toliko veći od troškova za dvoje djece, ali što kad djeca porastu? Svako od njih ima pravo npr. studirati, baviti se čim želi itd....

To je ono što me najviše brine - hoćemo li im u budućnosti moći omogućiti sve što budu trebali, u smislu studiranja i sl. Sad imamo dovoljno za sve, ali skoro da i ne možemo ništa štediti.

Toliko o praktičnim stvarima. 
Što se tiče svega ostalog, baš uživamo. Srce nam je puno kad ih pogledamo kako se vole i kako se igraju zajedno (što ne znači da se koškaju i ne tuku, onako bratski). I silno sam ponosna kad vidim kako se najstarija curka prema mlađima ponaša kao mala mama, pazi ih i popušta im jer su oni "njezini mali bebači". I kad M. čuva svoju malu seku i ne da je nikome.

Eto, nama je troje baš taman.

----------


## ana.m

A što da vas iznenadi?
Ok, svi mi imamo neke svoje planove, želje, razmišljanja. I želimo da nešto ide nekim određenim tokom...
Ali što kad se desi nešto što niste planirali, nešto za što uopće niste spremni?
Što je onda s vašim željama i planovima.
I još ako vam se želje baš i ne poklapaju?

----------


## laumi

Nas je iznenadilo. Planirali smo troje, ali ne u tako malom vremenskom razmaku.
Ništa, stisnuli smo zube i izdržali. Imali smo tu sreću da nisam sve morala sama, MM ima neko normalno radno vrijeme pa je dosta s nama.
I sad nam je jako lijepo. Naporno još uvijek, ali lijepo.

----------


## KayaR

Pa,eto,nas je iznenadilo  :Laughing:  
Jesam imala dugogodisnji zal za curicom,ali nisam to glasno izrekla.
Proslo je puno godina otkako sam odgajila 2 bebe skoro istovremeno(17m razlike)i nekako nam je bilo dobro u nasem uhodanom zivotu.
Imalo se vremena za sve i mogucnosti za svasta.
A onda se desila trudnoca.I sta sad?
Imala sam 10 duuuugih sedmica razmisljanja i premisljanja,plakanja,vaganja.....
Pogotovo sto se Mm nije bas slagao s idejom o troje(iako je on treci,ili bas zato,ko zna..)
Nemam nikakvu pomoc,o tome sam vec pisala,teret svega sto ce biti pada bar 80% na moja pleca,nije nam bilo lako odluciti se.
Cak iako finansije,auto i dovoljno prostora nisu bili smetnja.
Pokusavala sam sebe,nas,zamisliti za 10,15 godina,s ovo dvoje koje imamo i neizmerno volimo.A onda s jos jednim koje ne poznajemo i nemamo predstavu kako bi sve to izgledalo...
Prelomila sam ja.Nek ide zivot,rodicu,nema nazad!
I nisam se pokajala :D

Iako Mm i dan danas u drustvu ne izostavi da napomene kako je to bila moja ideja i da ne zna sta mi je bilo  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

Hvala Kaya, laumi i sve ostale cure...
Samo pišite dalje, ja sam tu, čitam!

----------


## mlukacin

ana.m mi smo treće planirali... 

što se mojih želja i planoa tiče oni su nestali prije pola godine i neće ih biti malo više od godine dana... onda ću opet neko vrijeme tokom dana posvetiti sebi.... dok mm naprimjer, sad ide na spec, neće ga biti 9 vikenda za redom taman dok ja rodim, pa ima taj neki rad za napraviti, pa obranu i tak... a ja sam doma s troje djece, heklam kak znam i uz to radim jer između ostalog imamo privatnu firmu za koju se netko mora brinuti.... dakle za mene ne postoji bolovanje, porodiljni, tipa djete mi bolesno il ja sam bolesna... uvijek se nađe vrijeme za rad makar to bilo i ponoći... i to nije život... i budem ljuta i fustirana jer se tu negdje pokopao moj život i ono što ja želim a nametnuto mi je baviti se nečim što me ne ispunjava.... pod tim mislim na posao... 
s druge strane, dobit ću jš jedno dijete... i uspjela sam shvatiti da mi je u zivotu najvažnije dobro odgojiti dijete... ne završavati tri fakuleteta, borit se za razne titule... daleko od toga da ne želim raditi u struci i posao koji volim al prioriteti su sad drugačiji....

Nadam se da si me skužila....

----------


## spring

Pratim temu. Cure jako su mi zanimljive vaše priče. A i iskreno vam se divim.  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

> A što da vas iznenadi?
> Ok, svi mi imamo neke svoje planove, želje, razmišljanja. I želimo da nešto ide nekim određenim tokom...
> Ali što kad se desi nešto što niste planirali, nešto za što uopće niste spremni?
> Što je onda s vašim željama i planovima.
> I još ako vam se želje baš i ne poklapaju?


a cuj, u zivotu nas jako puno stvari iznenadi. bitno je da ih prihvatis da su dosle i da su tu, npr. dolazak djeteta, gubitak posla, gubitak drage osobe. sve su to iznenadjenja.
ali od svih iznenadjenja cini mi se da je moja balerina nesto najnaj u mom zivotu. takvo iznenadnjenje je sto bi rekla ona reklama neprocjenjivo   :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Ana, jesi trudna?

----------


## Smajlić

> Ana, jesi trudna?


to se već i ja pitam  :Grin:

----------


## Val

već sam pisala da je L. nas iznenadila. taman sam se privikla da će blizići prohodat te da ću, kako nisu voljeli kolica, konačno postati neovisna o drugima, kad sam zatrudnila. bio mi je to užasan šok, prolila sam poprilično suza i danas me pomalo sram zbog toga.
no, brzo sam se smirila i prilagodila.

nakon poroda sam još pola godine imala troje pelenaša, tri male bebe, troje šmrkavaca, tri nepričalice. nije bilo lako, dapače, ali nekako smo pregurali. svoje planove sam stavila po strani, na kave s frendicama i dalje nisam išla (sada se više i ne znam ponašati kad se i nađemo na kavi), izlasci su, još uvijek, nešto nedistižno, čitanje knjiga ostavljeno za neke odmornije dane, ALI, kako mm kaže, ta malena je unijela neku novu dimenziju u naš život  :Heart:  

njih troje se, naprosto, obožava. ona ne može bez njih ni sekunde. već sad me strah kako će izgledati njihov polazak u školu, a ona bi trebala još godinu ići u vrtić.

 :Heart:

----------


## Val

ovaj post gore je odgovor na anino pitanje što ako nas beba iznenadi.


i da dodam...ponekad mi, kroz glavu, prozuji i četvrto  :Grin:  
srećom, samo prozuji  :Grin:

----------


## anima

Ma garant jesi trudna, daj nam priznaj   :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

> KayaR, sad kada ti gledam potpis vidim da su nam dječica gotovo iste dobi, tvoj srednji je 2001. moj je 2002. i moj najmlađi je isto 2008. ali malo ranije od tvoje curice. Ja sam isto Andreja rodila mjesec dana prije 40-tog rođendana, isto sam jako željela još jednu bebu, baš još jednu bebu, naravno da bi bila sretna da je bila curica jer imam 2 dečka, ali i ovako sam presretna. I to što kažeš, mogli bi sada imati miran život, dečki su već veliki, možemo s njima kud hoćemo, na dočeke Nove godine, tulume raznih vrsta...možemo ih ostaviti s kim god od rodbine i prijatelja pa bi muž i ja mogli na put...da ne nabrajam. Ali, meni se sve to ne može mjeriti s našim sadašnjim životom s našom bebom, s našim mišićem koji hoda, ali još nije zapravo progovorio, kad viče: mama, tata, mama, tata i onda nas grli i ljubi onim svojim malim ručicama, naš mali frčkavi anđelčić...
> Htjela sam to proživjeti još jednom i ne bi mijenjala svoj sadašnji život ni za što.


eto, mene si rasplakala...  :Love:   :Kiss:  

a tema mi je baš sjela, pratim pozorno   :Heart:

----------


## stellita

kud treće tu i četvrto...  :Laughing:  
mi smo htjeli treće dijete a dobili njih dva u paketu....tak da uvijek ima mjesta za kinder iznenađenje

----------


## adriana

Ja sam dobila troje odjednom. Kad me pitaju ljudi kako je ja im odgovaram da ne znam kako je to imat jedno ili dvoje.

----------


## spring

> Ja sam imala ucenike-brata i sestru,koji su imali jos i mladju sestru.
> Ziveli su u memljivom podrumu,smrdili su strasno,radi "higijene"bili osisani na keca masinicom :/ ....
> Decko je dolazio na casove u roza antilop cipelama iz kojh mu je peta probijala van  a mama mu je ostavljala da vuce pune torbe s pijace u povratku kuci...
> A onda su rodili i cetvrto....dolazili grupno na casove,sisali po hodnicima....
> Ja sam tada bila jos jaaaako daleko i od udaje i od dece,i to mi je izgledalo zaista strasno i nepravedno prema toj decici.
> Medjutim,deca su sjajna.Darovita,vredna,poslusna,lepo vaspitana,nikada nikakvih problema nisam imala s njima.osim sto su bili jako cudni svojoj okolini,ljudi su to tesko prihvatali.
> Ali,njima kao da to nije uopste bilo bitno,bili su srecni....
> Danas su svi porasli(najmladji je 11 godina),jako su uspesni,svi sviraju po dva instrumenta,najstariji studira na Pariskom konzervatorijumu.pobrali su bezbroj prvih nagrada na raznoraznim takmicenjima....i svi koji su ih kritikovali i podozrivo gledali mogu samo da im skinu kapu.
> Ali da su socijalni slucajevi-jesu,zajednica im je pritekla u pomoc(jedni od onih sto naposletku osvanu na drugom dnevniku).
> ...


Meni je pak ovo prestrašna priča. :shock:  :shock: 
Djeca ipak zaslužuju puno više nego da budu projekt koji može ili ne mora "uspjeti". Jadna djeca. :/

----------


## ana.m

Malo se strpite....

----------


## Smajlić

> Malo se strpite....


ajde, budemo, budemo, al samo malo (je l da da ste složili još jednog?)

----------


## melange

APĆIHAAAA  :Aparatic:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo se strpite....
> 
> 
> ajde, budemo, budemo, al samo malo (je l da da ste složili još jednog?)


  :Laughing:  

Baš si me nasmijala!

----------


## maria71

i da nešto je  ili nije , baš nemoj reći   :Razz:  


sad je ovdje moderno tajiti trudnoće, i samo priopćiti da forumašica xy rodila .  :Wink:

----------


## Pepita

> sad je ovdje moderno tajiti trudnoće, i samo priopćiti da forumašica xy rodila .


Ma daj  :shock: 
E to je onda zaista iznenađenje   :Grin:

----------


## Val

> i da nešto je  ili nije , baš nemoj reći   
> 
> 
> sad je ovdje moderno tajiti trudnoće, i samo priopćiti da forumašica xy rodila .


tko, tko??


majku mu mili, ne stignem sve propratit.

----------


## piplica

> KayaR, sad kada ti gledam potpis vidim da su nam dječica gotovo iste dobi, tvoj srednji je 2001. moj je 2002. i moj najmlađi je isto 2008. ali malo ranije od tvoje curice. Ja sam isto Andreja rodila mjesec dana prije 40-tog rođendana, isto sam jako željela još jednu bebu, baš još jednu bebu, naravno da bi bila sretna da je bila curica jer imam 2 dečka, ali i ovako sam presretna. I to što kažeš, mogli bi sada imati miran život, dečki su već veliki, možemo s njima kud hoćemo, na dočeke Nove godine, tulume raznih vrsta...možemo ih ostaviti s kim god od rodbine i prijatelja pa bi muž i ja mogli na put...da ne nabrajam. Ali, meni se sve to ne može mjeriti s našim sadašnjim životom s našom bebom, s našim mišićem koji hoda, ali još nije zapravo progovorio, kad viče: mama, tata, mama, tata i onda nas grli i ljubi onim svojim malim ručicama, naš mali frčkavi anđelčić...
> Htjela sam to proživjeti još jednom i ne bi mijenjala svoj sadašnji život ni za što.


Davorka, i moji dečki su sličnih godina kao i tvoji, možda godinu mlađi, a i rodila sam treće isto sa četrdeset godina.
Čak i vozimo isti automobil.  :Smile:

----------


## mio-mao

> Secam se scene kada smo svi cetvoro krenuli to jutro u porodiliste,i svoje misli kako je to poslednji put da nas je cetvoro,za koji sat ce nas zauvek biti petoro


*KayaR*, rasplakao me tvoj prekrasan post   :Kiss:  !!!

----------


## Irena23

Meni se sad cini da je najveca razlika sa troje na cetvero djece. Sad kad imam troja ja bi i cetvrto, ali sad mi se to cini kao nemoguca misija.

----------


## davorka

piplica,   :Heart:

----------


## KayaR

*Spring*i meni je prica zastrasujuca,zato sam je i napisala :/ 
Njihova mama me svake godine zove na njihove nastupem ali ja uporno izbegavam,ne mogu gledati to.Kao programirani.Naspram tih cetvoro,moje je troje banda raspustena.I neka je!
A posebna prica je ta kakva su im imena nadenuli.Kazem "nadenuli" bas zato sto su imena nacisto izmisljena,tako da se ljudi zgledaju kada ih cuju.Obelezeni su za ceo zivot....
*mio-mao*  :Kiss:  Uvek mi je u mislima ta scena,moje dve cupave glavice u liftu,poluzabrinute-polufascinirane sledom buducih dogadjaja.
Stvarno mi je nekako bilo tesko,zapitala sam se sta li mi to radimo  :Sad:  
A kada su nam dosli u posetu,odjednom su mi se moje dve cupave glavice cinile veeeeelike,a moji mali decaci tako kabasti i odrasli,naspram jedne nove,minijaturne bubice koja je na prvi kme osvojila moje srce.  :Yes:

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> sad je ovdje moderno tajiti trudnoće, i samo priopćiti da forumašica xy rodila . 
> 
> 
> Ma daj  :shock: 
> E to je onda zaista iznenađenje


pa zadnjih godinu, dvije je to trend  :Smile:

----------


## dalmatinka

je , al samo za stare forumašice   :Grin:  
nove se odmah pohvale  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Da ne mislite da vas ignoriram...
Odoh ja na par dana na selo.
Javim se kada se vratim.
A do tada želim svima lijep provod za doček Nove, pa makar to bilo doma uz TV. 
 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

kaj??? i tak nas misliš ostaviti u neizvjesnosti??? 
al svejedno, lijepo nam se odmori, sredi misli, i ne zaboravi nas u Novoj  :Love:

----------


## upornamama

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maria71 prvotno napisa
> ...



A tek ti, cijelo vrijeme mislim kako imaš jedno dijete, i sad odjednom čitam da ih imaš troje!  :shock:

----------


## ninik

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pepita prvotno napisa
> ...


moram priznati da ja uglavnom čitam i ne pišem (pa me mnogi ne poznaju) ali i ja sam ostala  :shock: na ovo!

----------


## lillifee

ja sam imala jedno dijete i ne mogu rec da mi je bilo naporno, naprotiv uzivlala sam biti njezina mama, ali onda sam u roku od godine dana "dobila" decka od tada 8 godina i bebaca. ajme....skocili smo, tako rec, preko noci sa jednog na troje. ja se ne mogu pohvalit da sam se u pocetku bas najbolje snasla, uvijek mi je falilo vremena i osjecala sam se da zivim u vjecitom kaosu. toliko sam zudjela za nekim redom u kuci. to me strasno opterecivalo. doduse, i okolnosti u kojima smo zivjeli nisu nam bas bile najbolje, ali zato se sada mogu pohvalit, jer klinci imaju 11, 6 i 2,8 godina i tek sad mogu nekako rec da smo u nekom ritmu i imam osjecaj da bi ih mogla imat jos dvoje   :Grin:  
moja draga prijateljica je prije 4 dana postala majka cetvrtog djeteta i gledajuci nju, apsolutno stoji gdje ima dvoje, moze i troje....ona je u mojim ocima krasna majka svojoj djeci. znam da joj ponekad bude dosta svega, jer je umorna i ne stigne ni pomislit kako je njoj samoj, ali ipak to ona sve hendla vise nego ok   :Love:  .

----------


## marta

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maria71 prvotno napisa
> ...



 :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

nisam ih ja rodila, ali sad su kod mene  :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

ma to sam skužila, nisam baš toliko mentali čelnđd   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ups sorry  :Laughing:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Cvijeta, skupljam informacije, za sada toliko...


Ja sam pet godina skupljala informacije. U jednom razdoblju ti se čini da su sve okolnosti protiv, onda ti se čini da je puno toga u prilog trećoj bebi, pa onda opet protiv...raspametiš se, a hrabrosti je s godinama sve manje. I tako smo odustali. Pa opet nešto nije dalo mira, razmišljali smo o posvojenju, ja sam čak proučavala i rodine stranice o posvojenju, ali sam postala svjesna da su nam šanse nikakve. 
I godinu dana nakon što smo odustali od ideje trećeg djeteta dođe trudnoća. Nisam baš odmah bila sretna jer sam se jako, jako bojala. Danas nema veće sreće od njih troje, ovaj mali je dao novu dimenziju ljubavi u cijeloj obitelji.

Zato ti kao majka troje djece (blizanci od 17 i mališa od 3 godine) kažem - ljubav je jedini resurs kojeg imaš tim više što ga više daješ.
Neka te uvijek motivira samo ljubav, nećeš pogriješiti.

----------


## ljiljan@

> nisam ih ja rodila, ali sad su kod mene


Joj! Pubertetlije?
Ali ti si hrabra i pametna, izdržljiva i znaš s djecom.
Nemam niti najmanje sumnje u tvoj uspjeh. Znam da je teško i zato evo ti velika   :Kiss:  i   :Heart:  .

----------


## Anita-AZ

Toliko divnih postova, da neću kvariti.   :Grin:  

Stvarno oko ovih stvari nema neke velike mudrosti, samo govor srca svakog od nas na svoj način. Svi smo rođeni sa drugačijim vizijama idealnog života i iako je lijepo imati istomišljenike, nitko nam oko tako velikih prekretnica zapravo ne može dati savjet.

Ja mislim da je sve izvedivo! Kad to obitelj želi. Sve se nekako uskladi i rješi, kad postoji želja.

Svako dijete i njegov svijet je velik zadatak za nas i uskladiti sve te svjetove u našem domu je još veći. I sa svakim novim... i još veći. I sve to čovjek (tj. žena) može podnijeti ako je to put na čiju pomisao osjeti radost.

----------


## Nina

Ja sam dosla do zakljucka da ovakve teme moram obilaziti u sirokom luku!
Razum vice jedno,srce drugo...

----------


## anita_m

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisam ih ja rodila, ali sad su kod mene 
> 
> 
> Joj! Pubertetlije?
> Ali ti si hrabra i pametna, izdržljiva i znaš s djecom.
> Nemam niti najmanje sumnje u tvoj uspjeh. Znam da je teško i zato evo ti velika   i   .


X

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## annie84

Ja imam jedno i to od nedavno, pa nemam što reći na temu, samo pratim i čekam kad će se ana.m javiti i reći nam je li trudna ili ne...   :Smile:

----------


## Smajlić

> Svako dijete i njegov svijet je velik zadatak za nas i uskladiti sve te svjetove u našem domu je još veći. I sa svakim novim... i još veći. I sve to čovjek (tj. žena) može podnijeti ako je to put na čiju pomisao osjeti radost.


Anita-AZ je sve rekla.
Hvala ti, ponovno, na lijepim riječima!

----------


## spunky125

ja sam tek sad trudna s 2. i htjela bih još 1 za neke 3 g.hoće li to biti moguće ne znam-troškovi dok su mali i nisu tako veliki, ali mene brine ono poslije, što ako budu htjeli na faks, a ne mogu poslati svo 3? ili slično, ne znam-dosta su teška ta promišljanja, mm ne želi 3 dijete jer kaže da nemamo uvjeta-ne znam. Vrijeme će pokazati. Mi baš i nemamo baka-deda servis, pa je sve na nama, a teško je sam sve hendlati, iako financijski trenutno bi se i dalo izvesti.

----------


## ljiljan@

> ja sam tek sad trudna s 2. i htjela bih još 1 za neke 3 g.hoće li to biti moguće ne znam-troškovi dok su mali i nisu tako veliki, ali mene brine ono poslije, što ako budu htjeli na faks, a ne mogu poslati svo 3?


Dok krenu na fax djeca koju još nisi niti rodila, država će ili nešto učiniti ili propasti ili se utopiti u EU. Nemoj se samo toooliko brinuti :/

----------


## ana.m

Tko zna kaj će biti kada oni budu išli na faks.
Možda uopće nebudu htjeli na faks!
A može se milijun stvari promjeniti do tada.

----------


## Trina

Dobro Ana, jesi ti napravila taj test ili nisi? Ili si trudna, neznam..8 mjeseci pa nećeš kažeš?  :Grin:

----------


## Nina

> Ma joj, pa nemam ja protiv da se bilo tko javlja, naravno, pa temu su zato da se komentiraju, ali bih htjela čuti što imaju na to reći oni koji su se u takvoj situaciji našli...Neplanirano!


Meni ovo zvuci kao da je Ana u toj situaciji.

Joj,sad nas je sve zainteresirala i otisla  :Grin:

----------


## spunky125

ma da, znam, to je bio samo primjer na ono što ako...  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Nemam jos djecu, ali sam 12 godina bila jedinica i onda dobila brata i nakon dvije godine sestru. Stvarno ne mogu zamisliti život bez njih. 
Mene je to sto sam jedinica ustvari jako opterecivalo jer je uz svu pažnju koju dobivas, ta pažnja i usmjerenost moje mame na mene s druge strane meni bila i opterecenje(sto ces, strijelac po horoskopu koji voli slobodu)i kad mi se rodio brat stvarno sam odahnula. Da ne govorim o ljubavi koju sam osjetila za to malo bice. Toliko sam se bila zaljubila u njega da sam se bojala da necu moci seku voliti niti upola kao njega, naravno netocno. 

U materijalnm smislu nam nikad nista nije falilo i stvarno sam imala sve sto mi je trebalo. 

Meni je troje djece idealan broj,iako je i 4 jako blizu tom idealnom. (imam jos i cetiri polusestre pa znam donekle iz iskustva)
Sada kao odrasloj moja velika obitelj mi je ogromno bogatstvo i sreca. 

Materijalni razlozi su po meni najmanje važni, sve se nekako poslozi, ja iskreno vjerujem a cu kao i dosad uvijek imati novaca za ono sto mi je jako potrebno.

----------


## ivananeda

> Ja sam dosla do zakljucka da ovakve teme moram obilaziti u sirokom luku!
> Razum vice jedno,srce drugo...


Kakav predivan avatar imas   :Heart:

----------


## Nina

Hahaha hvala!   :Kiss:  
Tek sam ga jutros uspjela stavit,nikako nisam mogla smanjit slicicu i eto-vec ga je netko primjetio :D

----------


## dani1

Ja sam od nedugo majka troje. Da je teško, teško je, ali..
Dok je E bio sam imala sam prepune ruke posla, kad se rodila L sve je bilo tako lako, a O se jednostavno morao roditi. Govorilo je to srce. Nakon rođenja drugog djeteta, planirala sam samo dvoje, naišla sam na forumu na temu da li vam srce govori da ste došli do konačnog broja djece ili to nije to. Razmišljala sam i koliko je mozak govorio to je to i gotovo, negdje u dubini sam osječala da se varam. Jako dugo nisam znala da sam trudna, tek u 16-tom tjednu sam skužila, bio je to šok, ali tako je moralo biti. Ne mogu niti pojmiti kako bi bilo da nekog od njih nema, to je takva interakcija između njih troje da je to predivno, kad je E bio sam toga nije bilo. Kuća mi je kaos, u glavi mi je kaos, ali srce mi je puno. Nije definitivno isto imati jedno ili više, ali svatko prema svojoj volji i mogučnostima. Nama se još uvijek materijalna situacija nije posložila, možda i nikad neće i da smo čekali na rješenje nekih životnih stvari, možda bi bilo i prekasno, a oni su mi još veći životni pokretač da sve dovedem u nekakav red.

----------


## ana.m

Ovako...
Da ne mislite da vas ignoriram.
U srijedu konačno idem kod dokotra pa ću sve znati.
Do tada, neslužbeno, opravdano, mislim da je to to.

----------


## Smajlić

ana.m, pa to je divno  :D

----------


## ninik

ana m. :D  :D 
ja se nadam da je i navijam da je i znam da vi to možete i imaš svu moju podršku!
i mislim da je to baš divno!  :Love:

----------


## spajalica

onda cestitam
a sad osmjeh na lice i uzivaj u svemu, 
a problemi se i onako rjesavaju jer se moraju
dakle jos jedna ljetna beba   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pliska

ana.m  :D 

Ja ih imam dvoje i jako želim još jedno. MM se ne slaže samnom pa je to zapravo jedina kočnica.

što se financija tiče, kad nismo imali djece, krpali smo se, sa jednim djetetom smo se krpali, a sada sa dvoje isto. nebi rekla da nam sada nešto fali više nego prije. Jednostavno novac usmjeriš na nešto drugo, prilagodiš se.

Isto tako, meni bi bilo super roditi treće djete upravo zbog ovo dvoje starijih jer bi bila na porodiljnom i imala bi više vremena za njih i za sebe.

----------


## laumi

Draga Ana, sad ti i službeno čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## polonca

ana.m  :Heart:  
Pliska totalno te kužim, i kod nas isto, no mislim da će na ipak jednog dana bog dati i treće  :Saint:

----------


## Linda

ana, bravo za treću sreću :D 

Evo i mog iskustva.
Rene je doletio kao pravi mali padobranac, s neba, ne znam kako bih to drukčije nazvala, s obzirom da je uspio pobijediti sve medicinske zakone i proračune... bili smo u šoku, isprva pozitivnom, a onda je mene ulovio strah i panika, pa se malo smirilo, a zapravo sam jedva čekala da rodim i uvjerim se da nije "tako strašno". Više od umora, neorganiziranosti i fizičke strane "posla", bojala sam se da neću moći svoju ljubav i pažnju jednako rasporediti na troje- pa nemam tri ruke, ne stane ih troje odjednom u krilo, nema tri strane oko mene kad legnemo u krevet... kako će cure s bebom, hoće li ih nakon početne oduševljenosti uloviti ljubomora, hoće li im faliti naša "četvorka"...
A kad je stigao, sve nas je preplavila tolika ljubav prema tom malom dobroćudnom i mirisnom stvorenju, nekom magnetskom energijom nas je doslovce natjerao da ga od prvog trena svi obožavamo i da svaka moja strepnja padne u vodu. Baš mi je nedavno prijateljica rekla kako je Rene bio zapravo itekako planiran, ne svjesno, ali u srcu i to je stvarno najveća istina. Ne jednom sam virkala među trudničke postove, zamišljala svoj treći savršeni porod, smišljala imena... a da ne kažem da je tog ljeta prije moje trudnoće Megi cijelo vrijeme crtala trudnice. Čuvat ću te crteže do kraja života... vještica moja mala.

Da ne ispadne da samo idealiziram, priznajem da ima dana kad sam izmorena, da me ubije u pojam kad se vratimo izvana, pa kad se svih petero skinemo, u hodniku bude cijelo brdo jakni, kapa, šalova, cipela, torbi... pa beskrajne mašine veša, pa paziti da nešto ne zaboravim kad se spremamo izaći... ALI sve se to da i može, sve je to zanemarivo u usporedbi s količinom ljubavi koja čovjeka preplavi pri samoj pomisli da je stvorio tri savršena bića. To se ne da ničime zamijeniti.
I presretna sam što je naša četvorka postala petorka i ne mogu zamisliti da nas je ikad bilo manje. Kakav je to svijet bio prije mog leptirića?

----------


## lucylu

ana.m iskrene cestitke   :Love:   :Heart:  

jos jedna ljetna beba, pa to je bas divno

ma sve ce se rjesiti   :Love:

----------


## upornamama

ana.m,   :Love:

----------


## mlukacin

ana.m čestitam od srca na malom   :Saint:

----------


## KayaR

Divno,divno,diiiivno :D  :D 
Cestitam!

----------


## ana.m

Hvala, cure, pisat ću opširnije o tome kada ipak malo dođem k sebi.
A za sada van ovog foruma voljela bih da ne ide.   :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

a di ces sire od ovoga   :Aparatic:

----------


## spunky125

:D čestitke ana.m-još 1 ljetna beba, kao Ivica   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ora

Čestitam Ana! Pa to su prekrasne vijesti!  :D 
Vjerujem da ćete se super snaći!

----------


## mirnic

Jos jedna bebica, ma cestitam  :Love:

----------


## pužić

čestitke od   :Heart:   i ugodnu i laganu trudnoću ti želim   :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

> Hvala, cure, pisat ću opširnije o tome kada ipak malo dođem k sebi.
> A za sada van ovog foruma voljela bih da ne ide.


Neće, neće, časna nam pionirska   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Ana,čestitam ti! Ne brini se, često spontane i neplanirane situacije ispadnu puno bolja opcija od planiranog.

----------


## AnneMary

čestitam ana.m!   :Kiss:  

bome si nas namučila iščekivanjem!   :Grin:  

a šta kaže test? jesi ga uopće radila?

joj super, još jena mala bebica.
mi još radimo na drugoj, ali sam sto na sto sigurna da ih želim troje, ili čak četvero, ali sad prvo da dođemo do drugog pa ćemo onda razmišljat dalje ( osim ako ne budu blizanci)  :Grin:  .

sretno ana.m!   :Love:

----------


## Val

*Ana*, čestitam, i neka sve bude savršeno!!  :Heart:  


kako se i nama L. dogodila, isto su me ljudi smirivali i tješili i onda mi je netko rekao da su takva, neplanirana, dječica posebno čarobna!!  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Hvala, cure, pisat ću opširnije o tome kada ipak malo dođem k sebi.
> A za sada van ovog foruma voljela bih da ne ide.


čestitam  :D  :D 

sreća da je ovo zatvoreni forum, pa ga nitko ne može čitati  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Pa ima onih koji još ne moraju znati i koji ne idu ovamo, pa ako neće izvan ovog foruma, ja zadovoljna.   :Grin:

----------


## anamar

čestitke  :Love:

----------


## ivananeda

> Pa ima onih koji još ne moraju znati i koji ne idu ovamo, pa ako neće izvan ovog foruma, ja zadovoljna.


Sef npr   :Laughing:  
Beba   :Heart:

----------


## we&baby

ana.m  :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## anima

:Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## stellita

bravo ana!!!! :D 
neka dječice.....tko je još vidio spavati? pih.....spavanje je za slabiće  :Razz:

----------


## makita

> bravo ana!!!! :D 
> neka dječice.....tko je još vidio spavati? pih.....spavanje je za slabiće


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamaineven

Čestitam Ana :D  :D 
Nadam se ipak da nije prijelazno  :Laughing:

----------


## suncokret

čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## iridana2666

čestitam ana  :D

----------


## In love

Ana.m čestitam  :D 

Prekrasno će vam bit :D

----------


## renci

Čestitam Ana!
Da sam ti rekla zadnji put kad smo se vidjele da će se to dogoditi i da te zato neću žicati sling bila bi mi proturiječila, ali ja sam znala!!!
Zato ti se nisam ni javljala jer sam imala neki osječaj da će ti trebati!
Ma znala si i ti čim si ga ostavila!
He-he, baš se veselim, ti si tako lijepa kad si trudna, blistaš! Jupii!
A moje iskustvo s četvero njih?!
E, pa mogla bih puno pisati o lijepom, o napornom, o maženju i o svađama...., ali imam ih toliko jer je tako trebalo biti i nosim se s tim najbolje što mogu. Obožavam ih sve, financijski još ide, fizički je naporno, glasni su i moji su.
Ono što sam naučila je "nikad ne reci nikad".
Sve ostalo je već rečeno...ljubav, umor, veselje, briga...

----------


## Annie

Ana.m, čestitaaaaaaaam! Bit će savršeno, bez brige!

I ispod mog srca kuca još jedno maleno, i nas će biti petero u ljeto!   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

opa, miki!
čestitam! :D

----------


## čokolada

Čestitke, Ana!   :Love:

----------


## Pooh

Čestitamo Ana!
Baš sam htjela napisati "Šta bi da je Iva bila dupla?", a kad ono...  :D  :D  :D . 
I jel samo jedna bebica u pitanju   :Grin:  ?

Čestitamo!!!!!

----------


## mandy

čestitam ti ana  :D  i tebi annie  :D 
( i podržavam tezu o financijama koje se ne mijenjaju bitno dolaskom 1 djeteta više, čini mi se da se u životu fin. status neće nikomu bitno promijeniti, ako ste neki srednji sloj, to ćete i ostati ili ćete se barem potruditi; međutim odlaskom djeteta na školovanje u drugi grad stvari se bitno mijenjaju, ali razmišljati toliko unaprijed i na taj način - bolje ne imati još jedno dijete nego doći u poziciju da mu ne možeš omogućiti faks na koji možda neće ni htjeti ići - je po meni bez veze, to je vjerovatno zato što ja sebe vidim sa troje, četvero   :Wink:  )

----------


## Val

> Ono što sam naučila je "nikad ne reci nikad".


zato ja pazim da ne izgovorim ovu rečenicu!  :Grin:  

a nisam načisto.

----------


## In love

> Ana.m, čestitaaaaaaaam! Bit će savršeno, bez brige!
> 
> I ispod mog srca kuca još jedno maleno, i nas će biti petero u ljeto!


Čestitam  :D  :D 

Super, sve više obitelji sa troje djece, polako nećemo više biti 15 čudo kada se počnemo krcati iz auta   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Djenka

Annie čestitam!!!!!!!!!!   :Love:  

Ana.m, čestitam>!!!   :Love:

----------


## pepi

čestitam ana.m :D 

..a moja razmišljanja su identična s lindinim   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Hvala cure, kada vas čitam ipak mi je lakše.
*annie* čestitam i tebi!

*renci* da znaš da si bila jedna među prvima na koje sam pomislila ovih dana.   :Love:  . A kaj se tiče slinga (doduše nije sling nego mei tai). To je jedino kaj mi je ostalo. Sve ostalo sam prodala. Platnene, najdraža kolica prije jedno 3 mjeseca, najdražu ella roo maramu, svu malu robicu, podjelila sam svu posteljinu za mali krevetić, sve tetra pelene...NEMAM NIŠTA!   :Sad:

----------


## summer

ana, cestitam!

a za stvari, nista, nek ti sad lipo svi vrate po nabavnoj cijeni   :Grin:

----------


## annie84

Annie & ana.m- čestitam vam od srca!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## pužić

*ana.m.* imaš spretne ruke, koje će ovog puta sašiti još ljepšu robicu,pelenice, posteljinu, a i Mei Tai ako treba... bez brige   :Love:

----------


## flower

cestitam ana.m, lijepe vijesti, i ne placi za starom robom, to je uvijek dobar razlog da ti poklone ili kupis novu 8)

----------


## Val

> Hvala cure, kada vas čitam ipak mi je lakše.
> *annie* čestitam i tebi!
> 
> *renci* da znaš da si bila jedna među prvima na koje sam pomislila ovih dana.   . A kaj se tiče slinga (doduše nije sling nego mei tai). To je jedino kaj mi je ostalo. Sve ostalo sam prodala. Platnene, najdraža kolica prije jedno 3 mjeseca, najdražu ella roo maramu, svu malu robicu, podjelila sam svu posteljinu za mali krevetić, sve tetra pelene...NEMAM NIŠTA!



evo ja ti poklonim ogradicu za kindać, i 2 popluna. od srca!! (sve jakooooo uščuvano). imam i dekicaaaaa

----------


## gita75

> Sve ostalo sam prodala. Platnene, najdraža kolica prije jedno 3 mjeseca, najdražu ella roo maramu, svu malu robicu, podjelila sam svu posteljinu za mali krevetić, sve tetra pelene...NEMAM NIŠTA!


Ovo se meni desilo, ali s drugim. Taman kad sam se zadnje robe riješila skužila sam da sam trudna. Ništa strašno, odsvukud je pomalo kapnulo, nešto sam kupila i sve ok.

----------


## Forka

ana.m čestitam ti od   :Heart:  !

(ajd' ne drami, lako za stvari...)

----------


## Erin

ana.m čestitke od   :Heart:  !!

I nama se neplanirano "dogodio" Frane i ne trebam ti reći koliko sam bila šokirana ( imamo prvo dvoje skoro istih godina:Sara 2,5 i Jakov 5,3). Šok je brzo prošao i uživala sam u trudnoći. sad kad je Frane s nama ne mogu ti reći koliko smo sretni i uživamo u troje prekrasne djece!!  :Zaljubljen:  , a sad da je teško u početku, teško je, pogotovo što sam većinu dana sama s njih troje, ali sve su to čari roditeljstva!
Još jednom sretno i želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću!!!

----------


## lucylu

joj erin negdje mi je promakla tvoja trudnoca i Frane, zato ti sada od srca cestitam na najnovijem clanu

a ana pa puzic ti je super rekla, ti imas spretne ruke koje ce za cas sasiti jos ljepsu posteljinu, robicu i pelene.
Kako moja curka stize krajem 03/2010 sve pelene koje prerastemo mogu ti proslijediti ako hoces, eto ti pola brige manje   :Wink:

----------


## Ibili

Super, bravo za dječicu trečicu   :Smile:  

Čestitke *Ani i Annie* !!!

----------


## Zraka

Upravo dođoh sa predstavljanja,a kao svježi forumaš imam potrebu pisati o puno toga,da nadoknadim!Ovu temu pratim od početka,budući i sama razmišljam o tome kako u zadnje vrijeme počesto zamišljam jedno malo,mirišljavo stvorenje u svom naručju!U svom domu,a u srcu izgleda već je!Okolnosti trenutne baš mi i ne idu na ruku,ali nekako mislim da to uopće nije toliko važno koilko izgleda na prvi pogled...Svjesna sam da želja sama po sebi nije možda dovoljna,lakše je odgajati kad si sređen,smiren,osiguran na drugim poljima.Kažem lakše,ali ni to mnogima nije garancija zadovoljne obitelji.Tako da smatram da treba slijediti svoj glas iznutra,svoje srce,a s vremenom se stvari poslože i bolje nego smo očekivali.Bar kod mene jesu!Znam da nisam dala nikakav konkretan odgovor,jer nemam iskustva u tom smislu,no htjela sam izreći svoje misli koje još nisam podijelila sa drugima!ana.m SRETNO!

----------


## iki

Ajme Ana naježila sam se od glave do pete!
Presretna sam zbog tebe!
 :Heart:  
 :Heart:  
 :Heart:

----------


## KayaR

ana.m. a zamisli tek mene,dobila bebu i to jos devojcicu 8 godina nakon dva sina.
Opremu i garderobicu sam razdavala,a ono sitno sto mi je ostalo je bilo za decake  :Razz:  
Imali smo jedino krevetic polovni,pozajmljen od ko zna koga...
Sigurno ces dosta dobiti,uzivati u kupovini onoga sto ti nedostaje,a za bebicu i ne treba tako puno.
Pocetne strahove,zebnje,strepnje pa sve do blagih napada panike na temu sta i kako cemo mi to sad opet.....sam uspesno prevazisla,prvi put kada sam u 10toj nedelji na ekranu ugledala nosic svoje bebice  :Smile:  
Tada mi je postalo jasno da jednostavno mora da se rodi i da je oduvek i morala  :Heart:  
Sve se to lepo poslozi i dodje na svoje mesto,videces  :Love:

----------


## lillifee

cestitam   :Kiss:

----------


## Monchou

*ana.m* cestitam od  :Heart:  i bas se veselim :D

----------


## ana.m

Hvala svima   :Love:   :Heart:  .

*lucy* hvala ti, čut ćemo se.   :Kiss:

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno!

----------


## iki

Ana, jedan podsjetnik! Možeš bit doma 3godine!
 :Love:

----------


## Cathy

> Ana, jedan podsjetnik! Možeš bit doma 3godine!


+ lova od Bandića!  :Smile:

----------


## Irchi

Ana i Annie prekrasno!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Školjkica

Cure veelike čestitke
Ana, ne brigaj za stvari, te malene stvari se najlakše nabave, ja ti imam ela roo ako hoćeš

----------


## ana.m

> Cure veelike čestitke
> Ana, ne brigaj za stvari, te malene stvari se najlakše nabave, ja ti imam ela roo ako hoćeš


Hoćuuuuu,   :D . Ajde ćut ćemo se oko toga, čeka da obavim doktora pa da sam sigurna da je sve ok.   :Wink: 
Za 11000 znam da bum dobila, a za 3 godine doma...Znam i to, ali čisto sumnjam. Osim ak MM ne počne zarađivati duplo. S 1600kn mjesečno i kreditom za stan teško izvedivo. S njegovom plaćom mislim da to ipak neće biti moguće. Ali koji mjesec duže bi sigurno ostala jer Janko taman te godine kreće u prvi razred!    :Heart:

----------


## jadro

cestitke i ana.m i annie, od   :Heart:  , za mala  :Heart:   :Heart:   što kucaju ispod vaših   :Heart:

----------


## Eci

ČESTITAM!!! 
Sigurno će biti sve super, stvari se same poslože. I ja sam se na početku 3. trudnoće jako brinula kako ćemo i nisam imala ništa od robice i stvari, ali na kraju sam bila zatrpana sa svime. Mislim da sam već napisala da tek sa Vitom u potpunosti uživam u majčinstvu, opušteno i sa puno manje brige. A i predivno je biti sa djetetom doma 3 godine.    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mikka

cestitam, cestitam!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

jos uvijek se i veselim i zavidim   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## Fidji

Ma s trećim je najljepše.   :Heart:  
Čestitam!

----------


## piplica

> Ma s trećim je najljepše.   
> Čestitam!


Potpisujem!  :Heart:

----------


## ivananeda

Koliko je u Hrvatskoj porodiljski dopust za 3.dete?
U Srbiji 2 godine.
Inace u Jagodini, 4.dete dobija 200 eura mesecno do 18.godine.

----------


## Linda

> Koliko je u Hrvatskoj porodiljski dopust za 3.dete?
> U Srbiji 2 godine.


3 godine

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ma s trećim je najljepše.   
> Čestitam!


Slažem se!
Već sam ti napisala nešto na ODF-u   :Laughing:  , pa da ne ponavljam...

----------


## cvijeta73

čestitke i od mene   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## lola_34

Čestitam i ja!

I ja se veselim (i, pomalo zavidim  :Grin: ).

I sve se na kraju nekako posloži, ne treba se unaprijed previše brinuti.

----------


## davorka

Ana, čestitam!
Bit će sve super, vjeruj mi.

----------


## ivanche

Čestitam!!!   :Klap:  

Uživat ćete svi zajedno.

----------


## Erin

malo ot   :Grin:  *lucylu* puno ti hvala!!!   :Heart:   čestitke i tebi na drugoj trudnoći   :Love:

----------


## bibai

Ana.m i ja se pridružujem čestitkama. :D

----------


## Linda

Ako se bojite da će vas treće dijete dovesti do neorganiziranosti, premorenosti i totalne smotanosti, da vas utješim da vjerojatno ne možete biti gore od mene. Jučer sam u isto vrijeme spremala klince za van i zapisivala usput što mm treba kupiti u dućanu. Vrati se on i pitam ga je li kupio salatu, a on će "Ne, jer ju nisi stavila na popis, ali zato Renea jesi". Ja u čudu, a on umire od smijeha i pokaže mi popis: mlijeko, banane, Rene, riža...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## upornamama

Linda,   :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

Ja sam sada, s troje djece, puno organiziranija nego s npr. jednim. To mi omogućuje opstanak.
I kuća mi je čišća nego ikad prije.

Ali sam puno manje naspavana, vremena za sebe imam samo kad klinci zaspu ( a tada sam često i ja premorena), MM i ja ne uspijevamo voditi nikakav smisleni razgovor kad su oni u blizini, izlazimo puuuuno rjeđe nego prije (jer je puno teže nekome na čuvanje ostaviti troje djece), ne stignem se ujutro našminkati za posao (pa to ponekad napravim kad stignem na posao).
Sve je, naravno, puno intenzivnije – i lijepi i manje lijepi trenuci (npr. kad dvoje mlađih rano ujutro urlaju u duetu dok ih spremamo za vrtić)

Veliko je to veselje, divno ih je gledati kad se igraju zajedno, sretni smo što su zdravi.

S druge strane, stvari koje s jednim djetetom ili čak dvoje djece (jedno na svakog roditelja) proteknu glatko, nama znaju zadavati glavobolju pa smo tako od nekih stvari privremeno odustali, dok ih ne bude lakše svo troje hendlati.

----------


## ana.m

MM i ja već odavno ne izlazimo i to nam uopće ne fali.
Kaj se pospremanja tiče, ma isto mi je trenutno, ali vjerujem da će dok beba bude još jako mala biti malo teže.
Što se spremanja tiče, Janko se obuče sam,a više puta i Iva. Jedu sami.
Ma kad malo bolje razmislim, vjerujem da ću se ja lako naviknuti na situaciju. 
Iskreno, više vollim biti doma s djecom, nego ići na posao.   :Razz:

----------


## laumi

> Iskreno, više vollim biti doma s djecom, nego ići na posao.


E, pa onda ti je ovo došlo ko naručeno!  :Grin:  

Sutra je pregled, jelda? Sretno!

----------


## Ora

I kako je bilo na pregledu?

----------


## Ora

I kako je bilo na pregledu?

----------


## spajalica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ora sutra je pregled
cari mozga nakon poroda

----------


## ana.m

E, a daj zamisli da mi sutra dokotr kaže da nisam trudna!   :Laughing:  

Ma onda bih se tek zabrinula!  :/ 

Ma nek on samo kaže da je sve ok i da je jedno   :Heart:

----------


## pužić

ma sve će biti ok ana.m, evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i da malo   :Heart:  snažno kuca.

----------


## joy

Ana,i nama je trece doslo neplanirano ito decko poslje dvije curice.
Prvih par dana mi je bio sok,a kasnije sam se jako radovala.
Kao sto je vec neko rekao:S troje je najljepse!
Cestitam i zelim sve najbolje.  :Love:

----------


## Ora

> ora sutra je pregled
> cari mozga nakon poroda


Bome   :Laughing:  
A cijeli dan si mislim kako je danas... ah...   :Grin:  

*Ana* ma sve je ok! 100%

----------


## iki

Ana i ja vjerujem da je sve ok,   :Heart:  , javi sutra kak je prošao pregled.

 :Love:

----------


## Val

ja sam primjetila da se roditelji s troje djece puno bolje snalaze, u nekim situacijama, nego oni s jednim.  :Wink:  (ne podkubavam!)
nemali broj puta čula sam spike kako ne mogu nikud s djetetom jer je ono ovakvo ili onakvo.
kad smo mi samo s jednim, ljudi moji, pa to je pjesma  :Grin:

----------


## In love

> ja sam primjetila da se roditelji s troje djece puno bolje snalaze, u nekim situacijama, nego oni s jednim.  (ne podkubavam!)
> nemali broj puta čula sam spike kako ne mogu nikud s djetetom jer je ono ovakvo ili onakvo.
> kad smo mi samo s jednim, ljudi moji, pa to je pjesma


Istina  :Laughing:  
Ma, ja uvijek kada mi ostane samo jedno kažem vau, piece of cake. A sječam se kada sam imala samo jedno sam znala kukati kako mi je naporno.

Podpis i pod *Laumi.*  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

> ja sam primjetila da se roditelji s troje djece puno bolje snalaze, u nekim situacijama, nego oni s jednim.  (ne podkubavam!)
> nemali broj puta čula sam spike kako ne mogu nikud s djetetom jer je ono ovakvo ili onakvo.
> kad smo mi samo s jednim, ljudi moji, pa to je pjesma


Ma ovi s jednim djetetom su koma, ti ništa ne mogu.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Imam jedno dijete i slažem se s tvojom tezom. Meni to nije nikavo iznenađenje, logično je.
S troje ili više djece jednostavno si prisiljen organizirati se ili si propao, a s jednim to ne moraš.
Meni je to kao i na poslu. Kad imam užasno puno posla i kad me se optereti preko mojih mogućnost, radim ko Singerica i sve stignem i još malo više. Rezultati odlični, a kad se zalomi razdoblje zatišja na poslu, ili kad me potrefi neki koma dosadan posao i ništa više, ne stignem za 8 sati napraviti ono za što ti realno treba sat vremena.
I eto otkud mi 3000 postova na Rodi.

----------


## Ifigenija

> bravo ana!!!! :D 
> neka dječice.....tko je još vidio spavati? pih.....spavanje je za slabiće


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ifigenija

Ana.m, Iva - čestitam vam i svaku vam sreću želim!

----------


## Trina

> ja sam primjetila da se roditelji s troje djece puno bolje snalaze, u nekim situacijama, nego oni s jednim.  (ne podkubavam!)
> nemali broj puta čula sam spike kako ne mogu nikud s djetetom jer je ono ovakvo ili onakvo.
> kad smo mi samo s jednim, ljudi moji, pa to je pjesma


Biti s jednim mi je ko da sam sama. A i kad ostanem sa dvoje, i tu se osjeti ogromna promjena, bude tako sve lako i jednostavno  :Grin:  Valjda psihički osjetiš svu jednostavnost toga. Ali sa svima mi je super. Ja sam shvatila da ne znam više funkcionirati pod tihim, jednostavnim uvjetima. Kod nas je normalna buka, strka, dreka, smijeh, cirkus i to mi je normala. Čim toga nema sve je drugačije

----------


## laumi

> Biti s jednim mi je ko da sam sama. A i kad ostanem sa dvoje, i tu se osjeti ogromna promjena, bude tako sve lako i jednostavno


Tu te mogu potpisati. S tom razlikom da meni ipak jako paše mir i tišina, barem povremeno.

----------


## KayaR

Kad sam sama s bebom,potpuno razumem roditelje kada im je tesko s jednim detetom  :Razz:  
Tada se malecka samo za mene kaci,trazi svu paznju,zabavu....a ja 100 poslova za obaviti.
Kada su i sinovi tu,tada se sve lepo poslozi,beba se igra s njima,pricuvaju je,zabave dok ja obavim sta treba.U tome je prednost velike razlike  :Grin:  
Kada je kod kuce samo jedno starije dete,to je zaista kao da sam sama  :Laughing:  
A kada ih tata sve troje nekuda odvede,nacisto se pogubim,odjednom mi je sve prazno,tuzno i jedva cekam da se vrate....

----------


## Trina

Ana, jesi bila kod dr?

----------


## lola_34

I mene zanima  :Cekam:   :Embarassed: .

----------


## Pliska

možda su dva pa je negdje u šoku   :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

Nemojte, cure, da je ne ureknete! :shock:

----------


## ana.m

Evo, konačno sam se dočepala kompa!

Bila!
Jedno je, ali vrijedno!
8 tjedana, srce kuca ko ludo.
Termin na mužev ročkas!  :D (27.08.)

----------


## Ora

:D  :D  :D 
Čestitam draga!!!
Čuvaj se i uživaj!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Školjkica

jeeee :D

----------


## laumi

:D

----------


## lola_34

Jao, čestitam  :Zaljubljen: .

Prekrasno!

----------


## jadro

:D

----------


## AnneMary

super!
čestitam!  :D 

opet si ljetnica!  :Kiss:

----------


## KayaR

Jupi-du jupi-duuu :D

----------


## Pliska

Super  :D

----------


## Nina

Bas sam sretna zbog vas! :D

----------


## mamaLare

:D  :D  :D 
Prekrasne vijesti draga   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## malena beba

cestitam ana!! :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

:D

----------


## lucij@

Ana, čestitke od srca!   :Love:

----------


## boa

čeeeestitam !!!!!!

Bravo za vas!!!

----------


## babyboys

ana , čestitam   :D  :D  :D

----------


## lucylu

ajme tako mi je drago   :Love:  

malo sam hormonalna ('malo'   :Rolling Eyes:  ) pa su mi cak i suze krenule

sto kaze tm?

----------


## Val

bravo!!  :Heart:

----------


## Val

> Kad sam sama s bebom,potpuno razumem roditelje kada im je tesko s jednim detetom  
> Tada se malecka samo za mene kaci,trazi svu paznju,zabavu....a ja 100 poslova za obaviti.
> Kada su i sinovi tu,tada se sve lepo poslozi,beba se igra s njima,pricuvaju je,zabave dok ja obavim sta treba.U tome je prednost velike razlike  
> Kada je kod kuce samo jedno starije dete,to je zaista kao da sam sama  
> A kada ih tata sve troje nekuda odvede,nacisto se pogubim,odjednom mi je sve prazno,tuzno i jedva cekam da se vrate....


o, ja nisam mislila na to kad smo sami doma s jednim djetetom, nego kad idemo negdje. Biti sam, doma, samo s jednim je znatno teže nego bit sa troje, barem meni.

----------


## iki

:D   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Eci

Baš mi je drago zbog vas! Čestitam!!!:D 




> KayaR prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad sam sama s bebom,potpuno razumem roditelje kada im je tesko s jednim detetom  
> Tada se malecka samo za mene kaci,trazi svu paznju,zabavu....a ja 100 poslova za obaviti.
> Kada su i sinovi tu,tada se sve lepo poslozi,beba se igra s njima,pricuvaju je,zabave dok ja obavim sta treba.U tome je prednost velike razlike  
> Kada je kod kuce samo jedno starije dete,to je zaista kao da sam sama  
> A kada ih tata sve troje nekuda odvede,nacisto se pogubim,odjednom mi je sve prazno,tuzno i jedva cekam da se vrate....
> 
> ...


X

----------


## ivananeda

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Erin

:D   čestitam!!!

----------


## purple rain

> Evo, konačno sam se dočepala kompa!
> 
> Bila!
> Jedno je, ali vrijedno!
> 8 tjedana, srce kuca ko ludo.
> Termin na mužev ročkas!  :D (27.08.)


jeeeeee... i ja biiiii.... čestitke od srca...  :Heart:

----------


## pužić

čestitam

----------


## mirnic

Ana, cestitam. jos jedna ljetna bebica  :Smile:

----------


## Pooh

:D

----------


## Willow

curke, čestitam  :D 

baš prekrasan topic   :Sing:

----------


## Zara1

Čestitam!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## MoMo

cestitam, ana   :Heart:

----------


## upornamama

:D

----------


## spring

:D Čestitke!!!

----------


## andjeli

Ana.m Čestitke i od mene.
Ja imam četvero planirajuć treće dobijemo i četvrto ( blizance ),planirali troje ali hvala bogu ni sa četvero nije strašno.Ali da se razumjemo,imati  veću obitelj i tjerati karijeru,treba imati ludi baka servis ili priuštit si tete čuvalice,a i spremačice.Jer jedna složna ekipa od 4 klinca čuda naprave.
Ja sam zaposlena,moj muž takođe i 99 % za mjesec dana dajem otkaz,ako želite sve da uspijete,a kojim slučajem još imate dijete koje ima zdravstveni problema neizvedivo uz sve poslovne obaveze.Mislim da je jako teško priuštit da imaju sve,ali može se uspjeti samo dobrom " računicom ".Bitna je ljubav ali svi znamo da se od ljubavi ne živi,i ako nemožete pružiti osnovno djetetu,boli njegov tužan pogled.Moji su još mali,i imaju sve najnužnije,KAKO ĆE BITI KAD KRENU SVI NA FAKULTETE,pisat ću vam tad ako budem živa.
 :Heart:

----------


## purple rain

kod mene jutros minus na testu....  :Sad:

----------


## KayaR

*purple rain*  :Sad:  
Tako je i meni bilo kada sam ugledala taj minus...
A onda ,vrlo brzo potom je bio plus,a mi :shock: 
Pa ko bi nam ugodio  :Laughing:  
Sad taj mali plus evo setka i tarasi mi po kuhinjskim elementima  :Grin:  
Ako zelis,bice plus  :Love:

----------


## purple rain

ma kod mene je to komplicirano...

imamo u planu još jedno, i želim ga svim srcem (toliko da redovito sanjam porod i još jednog kuštravog dečkića) ali trenutno je situacija  khm, škripava s financijske strane (mm možda ostane bez posla) pa ja zapravo (racionalno) sad mislim da i nije najveselije vrijeme za treće... tako da ruku na srce ne znam bih li jutros bila išta bolje raspoložena da je i bio +...  :/ 
ali c'est la vie.... doć će i ljepši dani....   :Smile:

----------


## mlukacin

ana.m ja ti još jednom čestitam... divno je to...

a sad ti mogu reći iz prve ruke da je nama predivno... odkada sam došla s malim smotuljkom doma klinci us fascinirani... i moram priznati da mi zasad nije teško ni naporno... al vidjet ćemo za koji mjesec 


pozdrav

----------


## KayaR

Mlukacin azuriraj potpis  :Kiss:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Eeeeee... što to ja čitam?!!! :shock: 

Iskrene čestitke draga ana.m.   :Love:  
Želim ti sretnu i mirnu trudnoću...  :Heart:

----------


## sweetmint

Čestitke i od mene..bas mi je drago    :Love:  

i ja bi jos jedno, ali se bojim da mi je ipak jos rano...

----------


## spunky125

sweetmint za jedno 2, 3 g. taman stigneš -)

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

*ana.m* čestitke i od nas  :D  :D  :D 

*kaya*  :Love:   rizičan ti je potezn bio al si izvukla keca iz rukava. Ja znam za jednu situaciju kako *andjeli* opisa:
imali su dva sina i žena poželjela kćer, muž nije bio za, natezali se oko toga par godina i na kraju ispali blizanci - oba muška   :Grin:  

To su mi ispričali jer sam nedugo nakon ovog drugog poroda počela pričati o još jednom djetetu, ženskom po mogućnosti  :Grin:  

ja sam na porodiljskom stolu bila spremna potpisati papir da narednog vikenda rodim još jedno  8)  (vizavi naslova teme)

----------


## sweetmint

Spunky  :Shy kiss: 
Toga je i mene "strah", da umjesto jedne bebe dobijem dvije...a šanse za to su itekako velike.

----------


## Cathy

> Spunky 
> Toga je i mene "strah", da umjesto jedne bebe dobijem dvije...a šanse za to su itekako velike.


Onda bar nećeš morati razmišljati kao ja, da li želiš (možeš) imati četvrto.:smile:

----------


## tinnkka

Ana m., presretna sam zbog tebe :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!Nadam se da ćeš doći na ovu rasporodaju u ožujku i da ćemo se vidjeti  :Yes: , pa da te kisnem malo i podijelim s tobom veselje zbog nove bebe!!!!

----------


## ana.m

Naravno da ću doći tinnkka, jedino ne znam još kada točno, nemam pojma kako radim taj tjedan!

----------


## Ineska

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ja tek sad skuzilaaaaa  :Very Happy: 

tj gledam na burzi sva zbunjena zašto ana.m kupuje trudničku robu  :Smile: 

čestitaaaam od srca!!!


p.s. i ja moram zaobilaziti ovakve topice jer bi odmah 3. a stvarno nemamo mogućnosti
da nam barem dođe ovako neplanirano  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

:Kiss:

----------


## litala

ajme koliko stiva  :Shock: 

tema je (valjda  :Wink: ) taman za ovakve kao ja...

al je, eto, otisla u nekom drugom, radosnom pravcu - pa se necu vracat na sam pocetak...

nego cestitat svima koji se raduju "dodacima" koji stizu  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## eris

Moje iskustvo sa troje: sreća ogromna i strah. To opisujem nešto poput svih novih a opet isprobanih iskustava: Bil upisala ponovo fakultet? Bilo je teško, ali sam to opet učinila, jer znam da to želim. Novo dijete je donijelo novi osjećaj u moju porodicu, nove izraze na naša lica, a da je komplikovano jeste, ali svakim danom čvor je manje zamršen i mi svi se trudimo uživati. Kratak opis: dok MM pere posuđe, ja hranim bebče od 20 dana, mali recituje pjesmicu za školu, a starija kći kraj mene vježba zadatke iz fizike. I svi smo tu dok napolju snijeg pada ko iz čarape. _These are the days of our lives._...... I naprosto ja opet uživam. I da svi koji dođu u goste se pomalo snebivaju, ali iskreno mislim da nam zavide.

----------


## V&NMama

Prekrasna stara tema (ali uvijek aktualna) i prekrasni postovi! Dajte molim vas malo ohrabrenja za mene koja imam svoja dva anđela (7,5 i 5 godina), a sad bi u 37-oj htjela još jednog, još saaaamo jednog. A bojim se jako, jako, jer bi mi taj porod bio 4. carski rez  :Sad: . Toga me strah. Iako su svi prethodni super prošli i nikad mi dr-i nisu rekli da ne pokušavam više. Čak me nisu htjeli sterilizirati (kako mi ta riječ užasno zvuči!) poslije 3 cr-a jer nisam imala 35 godina još, a to je bio jedan od zakonskih preduvjeta. Samo mi je sestra Erika (ona mi je bila na porodu primalja i ispraćala me s malenim doma, tako se baš poklopilo) rekla kod pozdrava "Mi se više ne vidimo!" mislivši na rodilište. A i ja sam ko iz topa odgovorila "da, da" i stvarno tako mislila, a sad evo me opet si želim bebicu... Čas sam hrabra, a čas odustajem...

----------


## annie84

Ovisi o tvojem zdravstvenom stanju, ali u Austriji rade i više od tri CR ako je sve u redu. 
Ako je to ono što oboje želite, go for it  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

U nasem srcu je jos jedno dijete, ali postoji strah. Imamo vec godina, u stranoj smo zemlji bez obitelji da nam bude potpora.

----------


## V&NMama

> U nasem srcu je jos jedno dijete, ali postoji strah. Imamo vec godina, u stranoj smo zemlji bez obitelji da nam bude potpora.


Ma taj strah... Tu je da nas zaustavlja i ubija želju koja je u srcu. A kad ga se svlada i oslobodi - to je divan osjećaj. Kad bi dobili svoju toliko željenu bebicu, sav strah bi se raspršio. Možda bi bilo teško bez potpore šire obitelji, ali vjerujem da bi se snašli i bez toga. Dječica su vam već poveća, ona bi isto bila velika podrška i dio logistike  :Smile: . I to važan dio, jer bebi bi bili glavni izvor zabave, dovoljno je i da ih samo promatra što rade! Sretno vam i hrabrost vam želim, kao i nama  :Smile: .

----------


## buba klara

> Prekrasna stara tema (ali uvijek aktualna) i prekrasni postovi! Dajte molim vas malo ohrabrenja za mene koja imam svoja dva anđela (7,5 i 5 godina), a sad bi u 37-oj htjela još jednog, još saaaamo jednog. A bojim se jako, jako, jer bi mi taj porod bio 4. carski rez . Toga me strah. Iako su svi prethodni super prošli i nikad mi dr-i nisu rekli da ne pokušavam više. Čak me nisu htjeli sterilizirati (kako mi ta riječ užasno zvuči!) poslije 3 cr-a jer nisam imala 35 godina još, a to je bio jedan od zakonskih preduvjeta. Samo mi je sestra Erika (ona mi je bila na porodu primalja i ispraćala me s malenim doma, tako se baš poklopilo) rekla kod pozdrava "Mi se više ne vidimo!" mislivši na rodilište. A i ja sam ko iz topa odgovorila "da, da" i stvarno tako mislila, a sad evo me opet si želim bebicu... Čas sam hrabra, a čas odustajem...


Ja sam ti vec spominjala na drugoj temi iskustvo moje prijateljice koja je imala 5 carskih na Svetom duhu u Zagrebu. 
Trudnoce je vodio i CR radio dr. Matijevic (ne znam je li on jos gore ili u drugoj bolnici, al nije ga problem pronaci). 
Mozda, ako te jako strah ponovne operacije, da se konzultiras ranije. U svakom slucaju - ona (a i mnoge druge mame kojima je on radio carski) su prezadovoljne njim kao lijecnikom ali i kao osobom, nije mu problem razgovarati.
Ja osobno nemam iskustva s njim, ali evo, samo prenosim sto znam iz blizeg kruga... U svakom slucaju sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

V&NMama, strah je tu i radi urodjene anomalije bubrega kod sina, njemu je sad OK, ali kad znas da se to moze dogoditi opet i cak u opseznijem obliku...
Vec sam razgovarala sa HR nefrologom o tome, dobili smo zeleno svijetlo za bebu...jos cu razgovarati sa nefrologom tu pa da cujem sto on kaze.
Mi vec mastamo o nasoj bebi A.  :Smile:

----------


## V&NMama

> V&NMama, strah je tu i radi urodjene anomalije bubrega kod sina, njemu je sad OK, ali kad znas da se to moze dogoditi opet i cak u opseznijem obliku...
> Vec sam razgovarala sa HR nefrologom o tome, dobili smo zeleno svijetlo za bebu...jos cu razgovarati sa nefrologom tu pa da cujem sto on kaze.
> Mi vec mastamo o nasoj bebi A.


Sretno sretno!!! Vjerujem da će biti sve ok. Nama je 1. bebica imala urođenu anomaliju zbog koje je umrla, ali u kasnijim trudnoćama to se nije ponovilo. Uživajte u maštanju jer i samo maštati o bebi je lijepo!

----------


## V&NMama

> Ja sam ti vec spominjala na drugoj temi iskustvo moje prijateljice koja je imala 5 carskih na Svetom duhu u Zagrebu. 
> Trudnoce je vodio i CR radio dr. Matijevic (ne znam je li on jos gore ili u drugoj bolnici, al nije ga problem pronaci). 
> Mozda, ako te jako strah ponovne operacije, da se konzultiras ranije. U svakom slucaju - ona (a i mnoge druge mame kojima je on radio carski) su prezadovoljne njim kao lijecnikom ali i kao osobom, nije mu problem razgovarati.
> Ja osobno nemam iskustva s njim, ali evo, samo prenosim sto znam iz blizeg kruga... U svakom slucaju sretno


Da, da sjećam se, pisala si već o svojoj prijateljici i o iskustvu s dr. Matijevićem. Mislim da si napisala da joj je on rekao da nije toliko važan broj carskih, koliko kako su napravljeni. Ja mislim da su meni dobro napravljeni jer nisam imala nikakvih problema s oporavkom nakon svakog od ta tri cr-a. Prvi mi je radila dr. Zmijanac u Merkuru, drugi dr. Fara i dr. Bilopavlović u VŽ-u i treći neki mladi dr za kojeg ne znam kak se zove i mlada, prekrasna dr. Tot, isto u VŽ-u.

----------


## greymalkin78

Nekako mi je lakse kad vidim da nisam jedina "nenormalna"  :Smile:  
Sva moja djeca su djeca iz IVF, ne znam ni sama koliko postupaka je bilo, pet bebica iz tri teeeske i komplikovane trudnoce (nazalost jedna beba je postala andjeo prerano), tri carska- poslednji jedva prezivjela, preeklampsija i jos milijardu komplikacija.... i nenormalno jaka zelja za jos jednom trudnocom.
Primarni ginekolog ne vidi nista sporno vezano za cetvrti CR, ustvari on je jedini koji me podrzava, muz ni da cuje (kaze tesko je podnosio prethodne trudnoce  :Smile: 
Ovih dana  istice onih pet godina cuvanja zamrznutih embriona, a nama je ostao jos jedan... i tako, danas sam posebno  tuzna, ako ne iskoristimo taj embrion vise sansi za trudnocu nemam, a tako zelim (bar) jos jednu bebu  :Sad:

----------


## Cathy

> Nekako mi je lakse kad vidim da nisam jedina "nenormalna"  
> Sva moja djeca su djeca iz IVF, ne znam ni sama koliko postupaka je bilo, pet bebica iz tri teeeske i komplikovane trudnoce (nazalost jedna beba je postala andjeo prerano), tri carska- poslednji jedva prezivjela, preeklampsija i jos milijardu komplikacija.... i nenormalno jaka zelja za jos jednom trudnocom.
> Primarni ginekolog ne vidi nista sporno vezano za cetvrti CR, ustvari on je jedini koji me podrzava, muz ni da cuje (kaze tesko je podnosio prethodne trudnoce 
> Ovih dana  istice onih pet godina cuvanja zamrznutih embriona, a nama je ostao jos jedan... i tako, danas sam posebno  tuzna, ako ne iskoristimo taj embrion vise sansi za trudnocu nemam, a tako zelim (bar) jos jednu bebu


Ja bi dala toj bebi šansu, pa kako bude. :Smile: 
Jer ako ne daš, gristi češ se do kraja života s obzirom da se već sada grizeš. :Sad:

----------


## greymalkin78

I ja bih, ali ne moze bez potpisa muza  :Smile: . Kaze da nije spreman da bude udovac (jos  :Laughing:  ). I stvarno, nisam se jos oporavila od prethodne trudnoce, anemicna sam (hemoglobin mi je bio oko 50, primala sam transfuzije i jos uvijek sam na terapiji), izdajam se jos uvijek za blizance koji nista sem mog mlijeka nece ni da piju ni da jedu (nece ni mlijeko, ali nekako ih prevarim u snu, ali to je neka druga prica  :Smile:  )

Idealno bi bilo za godinu, taman kad napunim 40 i malo se oporavim, ali onda bismo morali u novi IVF/ICSI postupak...

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da niti ne bi mogla u FET dok još dojiš/izdajaš...radi prolaktina. Ne možete produljiti čuvanje?

----------


## greymalkin78

Da, laktacija se mora prekinuti. Ovh dana treba da zovem Maribor da vidim mozemo li prolongirati to cuvanje... mada, cisto sumnjam. Nije velika vjerovatnoca ni da bi se taj embrion primio, ali eto ja bih pokusala... Valjda sam poslije 12 godina plivanja u MPO vodama postala ovisnik  :Laughing:

----------


## V&NMama

> Da, laktacija se mora prekinuti. Ovh dana treba da zovem Maribor da vidim mozemo li prolongirati to cuvanje... mada, cisto sumnjam. Nije velika vjerovatnoca ni da bi se taj embrion primio, ali eto ja bih pokusala... Valjda sam poslije 12 godina plivanja u MPO vodama postala ovisnik


Nadam se da se može produžiti to čuvanja, barem još godinu dana. Razumijem tebe, razumijem i tvog muža. Isto je kod nas. Pokušavam se staviti u njegovu kožu - da se meni nešto dogodi na tom porodu krivio bi sebe sigurno. Mi smo žene nekako hrabrije u tim (u našim slučajevima pomalo opasnim) vodama.
Sretno draga!

----------

